# Das will ich euch nicht vorenthalten



## Sorzzara (29. Juni 2008)

OMG
mehr fällt mir wirklich nicht dazu ein

http://forums.wow-europe.com/thread.html?t...77799&sid=3


Tut mir sorry, ist ja eigentlich ein Sinnlospost meinerseits, denn solche Flamer gibts mehr als genug...aber das fand ich dann doch einfach zu geil.


----------



## Rexo (29. Juni 2008)

tjo..was soll man da blos sagen


----------



## Nju (29. Juni 2008)

> wenn son Boss von oben nen Raid in 2Mio Farben blinkend auf sich zulaufen sieht, müsster doch eigentlich einen EPileptischen Anfall kriegen und tot umfallen, oder?


made my day XD


----------



## Apophiss89 (29. Juni 2008)

Wayne Fragezeichen!

Ich les mir zwar gerne Kritik von Leuten durch die mit WoW aufhören weil sie einfach nix reisen, aber das das ist ja nicht mal lustig geschrieben.


----------



## wowhunter (29. Juni 2008)

Hmm der hat nur probleme im rl die er auf wow zurückk schiebt um net doof dazu stehen (voll "%"§%§)


----------



## Marram (29. Juni 2008)

Ich weiss nicht... Auch, wenn er alles natürlich aus einem extremen Blickwinkel beschreibt, so steckt dennoch leider jede Menge Wahrheit dahinter... Der Anspruch in WoW sinkt ins Bodenlose (zumindest in einigen Teilen), jeder b00n kriegt epix, wenn er nicht schnell genug in Deckung geht und das PvP-System ist eine Farce... Natürlich ist das alles überzogen und Statement eines enttäuschten Spielers, aber leider kann ich nur allzuviel davon nachvollziehen... In WoW läuft einiges nicht so, wie es sollte... WoW begünstigt immer mehr die Gimps und ein großer Teil der Spieler verhält sich so asozial wie es die Möglichkeiten hergeben...

Nun, ich spiel WoW gern, aber in erster Linie wegen der sozialen Kontakte, die man sich im Lauf der Zeit aufgebaut hat... Vielleicht muss da bald wirklich nur noch ein Spiel kommen, zu dem man einfach als Gruppe "übersiedelt"...


----------



## Tikume (29. Juni 2008)

Typishcer Raidspieler dem klargeworden ist dass er seine Freizeit für Lila Items verschwendet hat und nun andere für seine Misere verantwortlich macht.


----------



## 36878 (29. Juni 2008)

Apophiss89 schrieb:


> Wayne Fragezeichen!
> 
> Ich les mir zwar gerne Kritik von Leuten durch die mit WoW aufhören weil sie einfach nix reisen, aber das das ist ja nicht mal lustig geschrieben.





Also ich musste 2-3 mal lachen....

Zu dem thread kann ich nur /singt sagen .


----------



## Hashburner (29. Juni 2008)

Jo das stimmt Derzeit bekommt wirklich Jeder Epix und wenn ich mir mal so die neuen Patch notes ansehe Und lese das Mounts bald ab lvl 30 erhältlich sind ist es Nicht Verwunderlich das Viele spieler auf Die Barrikaden gehen und Protestieren Aber Blizz Interresiert das nicht. Geld Geld Geld...



> Euer "PvE-Content" ist inzwischen ein lilaitemgebläse, an dem man nur lang genug Kurbeln muss, damit man anschliessend sein Rektum an die Ausgabeöffnung andocken kann.


 Dem is Nichts mehr hinzu zu fügen!
Trotzdem danke ich blizz dafür das sie ein So grossartiges Spiel entwickelt haben und Noch entwickeln(Diablo 3 *Freu*) 




mfg


----------



## Arkoras (29. Juni 2008)

er hat absolut in allen punkten recht...wow ist lange nicht mehr das was es einmal war... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## softcake_orange (29. Juni 2008)

Was ist denn so schlimm daran, dass jeder Depp Epix bekommen kann? Das war doch nie anders. Es handelt sich dabei doch eh bloß um die pvp Sets. Wer einen besseren Vorschlag zum Thema pvp und den Items hat, die zu erwerben sind, darf gerne Vorschläge machen. Habe bisher nur gejammer gehört und nicht einen einzigen vernünftigen Vorschlag zur Besserung!!! Ein Spieler zeichnet sich eh nicht durch seine Epics aus. Schaut Euch doch mal die ganzen Epicten an. Falsch gesockelt, voll verskillt, schlechtes movement im pvp, etc. Und die Items, die wirklich heftig (aus Tempel, Hyal etc.) sind, bekommen diese Spieler sowieso nie zu sehen. Und was soll das ganze gejaule von wegen Mount ab 30, omg ich hör auf WoW zu spielen oder sonst was? Denkt mal darüber nach was dahinter steckt und was Blizz damit erreichen will. Ihr seit doch diejenigen die viel zu Itemabhängig seit und Euch für jedes Furz Mount und für jedes Kack Haustier vor der Bank in Shat bewundern lassen wollt! Frag ich mich echt wer hier die boons sind... omfg


----------



## HGVermillion (29. Juni 2008)

Und solche Spieler werden wir bei WARhammer zu gesicht bekommen, na dann Prost  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tikume (29. Juni 2008)

Also ist das "wahre" Wow ein Spiel in dem Leute die zuviel Zeit auf das Spiel verwenden sich besser fühlen, indem sie einem "elitären" Kreis mit besseren Items angehören der sich von dem Abschaum der Spielermasse abhebt?

In dem Fall ziehe ich das schlechte Wow vor 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kredok (29. Juni 2008)

Naja gut was ist dazu zu sagen? 

Ich kenn viele Spieler und vorallem Raid-Spieler die im Moment genau in die gleiche Richtung gehen wie er, weil es für die nichtmehr viel zu tun gibt bis zum Addon und einfach eine riesige Leerlaufphase entsteht. Zu dem kommt, dass sie natürlich neidisch sind, da durch das PvP auch viele casuals an recht gutes Equip kommen. Aber was genau will er uns sagen? Er beschwert sich, weil WoW nach 3Jahren nichtmehr aussieht wie ein Crysis? Ok die Grafik von WoW war auch damals nicht auf dem Stand der Dinge aber es hat keinen gestört, weil WoW nicht durch die Grafik sondern durch das Spiel an sich überzeugt!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Er regt sich auf, weil das Scheere/Stein/Papier prinzip im PvP seiner Meinung nach mit seiner Krieger/Druiden Combo nicht aufgeht? Krieger/Druiden Combos ist aktuell halt eine der stärksten, die auf viele andere Combos eine Antowrt haben, womit das Scheere/Stein/Papier Prinzip für mich wieder aufgeht. Denn der Sinn von Arena-Teams ist es doch wohl gegen möglischt viele andere Teams eine Chance zu haben^^ 
Mit seinem "Epicgebläse" geb ich ihm trotzdem teilweise recht. Durch das Addon ist es viel einfacher an gutes Equip zu kommen als es noch beim Ursprungs-WoW war und das nicht nur durch PvP sonder auch Hero-Abzeichen und dergleichen. 

Zusammengefasst kann man sagen: Er hört mit WoW auf und zählt seine Gründe dafür auf. Viele davon kann man locker wiederlegen und bei einigen hat er halt recht, aber trotzdem total sinnlos, weil ich WoW-Spieler bleiben werde bis der Server abgeschaltet werden

Viele Grüsse

Kredok 
<Der Rat von Dalaran>


----------



## Fleischermeister (29. Juni 2008)

Tikume schrieb:


> Also ist das "wahre" Wow ein Spiel in dem Leute die zuviel Zeit auf das Spiel verwenden sich besser fühlen, indem sie einem "elitären" Kreis mit besseren Items angehören der sich von dem Abschaum der Spielermasse abhebt?
> 
> In dem Fall ziehe ich das schlechte Wow vor
> 
> ...



/sign 10/10


----------



## Yoh (29. Juni 2008)

Also in meinen Augen hört sich das nach nem heul thread an NACHDEM dieser spieler gebannt worden ist. Denke der hat irgendwas angestellt und ist gebannt worden und nun heult der wie blöde rum!

Mfg Yoh


----------



## MadSquare (29. Juni 2008)

Es stimt, WoW hat nachgelassen. Ich hab früher auch viel geraidet. habs aber gelassen weil ich ganze Nachmittage für nichts verschwendet hab.

@ PvP System: Es gibt mit sicherheit bessere Systeme, aber s leicht ists nun auch wieder nicht. Die theorie wie man seine Klasse perfekt wann wie wo spielt sieht einfach aus, aber die Praxis ist einiges schwerer. Außerdem muss man noch schaun was der rest vom team macht.

@Schere/Stein/Papier  Ich bin der Meinung das hats nie Gegeben, aber das stört mich nicht wirklich. Evtl hat nen Caster im 1n1 0 Chance gegen Schurken, aber in der Arena siehts ganz anders aus. Da kommts dann drauf an was man mit dem Schurken macht. CC? Schuken oder Partner? Nuken? Welchen? richtiger Moment? Schurke hat dich in CC genommen? Was macht der Partner drauß? Hilft er dir raus oder nicht? etc etc


----------



## LordofDemons (29. Juni 2008)

Die Sigi von dem Kerl is klasse

----Sagt der Scheich zum Emir: Zahlma und dann gehn wir---
----Der Emir sagt zum Scheich: Zahlma später, gemma gleich---


----------



## BlackBirdone (29. Juni 2008)

Juhu langweiliger heul Tread Nr. 13123123294934939391491941934931491949349314914939849813


Mal ehrlich, man sieht das einige Spieler anderen nichts gönnen.
Es wird geheult weil man z.B. Items für Marken kaufen kann wovon man ja nur 100+ für eine Hose braucht die man ja mit einem Kararun gefarmt hat -_-.
Und alles geheule nur weil Sie es geschafft haben Sunwell zu CLearen(was sicher die wenigsten hier geschafft haben) und dadurch alles haben und sich langweilen, wenn ich z. B. Diablo2 Spiele, ist es auch langweilig weil ich es durchgespielt habe.
Da dem aber wohl nicht so ist könnt Ihr euch nciht langweilen weil ihr nicht alles geschafft habt.
Und nur weil irgentdein Item LILA ist, muss es ja nicht gut sein oder?
Wenn ich Hero gehe bekomm ich auch LILAEPIX, was natürlich genausogut wie SunwellEPIX ist.
Einige schreiben ein Müll zusammen da kann ich lachen, nicht über einen HEultread der 3000 Zeilen lang ist.
Sicherlich ist einiges Wahr, vllt macht einigen WOW kein Spaß mehr,aber warum kann man dann nicht aufhören und was anderes Spielen,sondern muss erstmal seine überflüssige Meinung der Allgemeinheit präsentieren?
Und zum Nordendaddon kommen se doch wieder zurück um wieder Dinge zu finden an denen Sie rummekeln können,weil War ect. doch nicht die Erwartungen erfüllten die man hatte.(Und wenn se sichs auf nem Priv ansehen ).


----------



## DuffDuck (29. Juni 2008)

Das die Leute auch immer miteilen müssen das sie mit WoW aufhören und dazu noch mehr alls 25Zeichen brauchen.
es geht auch anders:
"Ich Spiel nicht mehr WoW"
aber amüsant zu lesen.


----------



## Hagraz (29. Juni 2008)

Eine heulsuse wies im Buche steht. 
Habs nicht mal bis zur hälfte gelesen weil mir des gejammere zu blöde wurde.

 Meine meinung: 08/15 Gamer der von keinem  vermisst wird.


----------



## Deanne (29. Juni 2008)

Wenn es ihm nicht passt, dass nun auch Gelegenheitsspieler die Chance auf halbwegs gutes Equip haben, soll er doch "Mein kleiner Ponyhof" oder sowas spielen und hoffen, dass ihn bloß niemand überholt. Klar, dass man sich aufregt, wenn man selbst viel Zeit ins raiden investiert hat, aber als Anfänger, der vielleicht  auch noch zusätzlich viel mit Schule, Beruf oder Studium beschäftigt ist, hat man oftmals nicht die Zeit, 4 mal in der Woche mindestens 3 Stunden verfügbar zu sein. Ich finde es selbst nervig, dass zur Zeit kaum noch Hero-Gruppen zustande kommen, weil sich alles in der Arena die Köpfe einschlägt oder in den BGs rumzergt, aber alles hat seine Vor- und Nachteile. Und wenn man anfängt so zu argumentieren, müsste man auch gleichzeitig die "Mount ab Level 30"-Neuerung verfluchen, weil man ja selbst "so viel Gold und Zeit" in sein Mount investiert hat. Komischerweise wird das nicht so gesehen. Ich freue mich jedenfalls auf das Add-On, weil die Karten wieder neu gemischt werden und so vielleicht endlich mal halbwegs Chancengleichheit entsteht.


----------



## alexaner666 (29. Juni 2008)

> Hmm der hat nur probleme im rl die er auf wow zurückk schiebt um net doof dazu stehen (voll "%"§%§)


nö glaub ich nicht.
das meiste was der schreibt stimmt.


----------



## Weldras (29. Juni 2008)

Ist schon lustig wie verschieden WoW die Leute erreicht und wie sie darüber denken. Langsam echt krank irgendwo.

greez


----------



## Te-Rax (29. Juni 2008)

alexaner666 schrieb:


> das meiste was der schreibt stimmt.



Fast. Alles was er umschreibt stimmt. Er hat nur eine ziemlich stark kritisierende Satire draus gemacht. Ich denke er hat in allen Punkten, die er anpricht, recht. Die Leute die in dem Thread was dazugeschrieben haben stempel ihn als "whine bzw. Good Bye poster ab." Aber diese Kommentare kommen nur dadurch, weil diese Leute genau in das Scheme passen, dass angesprochen hat.
Im großen und ganzem hat WoW seinen glanz verloren. Wenn ich mich an die Pre-BC Zeit zurückerinnere, weiß ich wie wir früher noch so lange in MC waren, und Tagelang nicht weitergekommen sind. Karazhan hingegen hat man, mit einer Anfänger Gruppe, in sechs Stunden clear. Es gibt Tausende Beispiele die ich aufführen könnte, aber nicht mache weil ich noch was vor hab 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .
Ich für meinen Teil höre mit WoW ebenfalls auf, wenn mein Acc. in der nächsten Woche abläuft. Solange einfach mal den Sommer genießen und auf WotLK warten. Mal sehen was WotLK bieten wird. Aber für den momentanen Inhalt von WoW, bin ich ganz erlich nicht in der Lage 13€ im Monat auszugeben.

MfG


----------



## Scaner (29. Juni 2008)

So viele Poser in nur einem Thread

Das ist SPITZE !


----------



## Spy123 (29. Juni 2008)

BlackBirdone schrieb:


> Juhu langweiliger heul Tread Nr. 13123123294934939391491941934931491949349314914939849813



Dito


----------



## shockatc (29. Juni 2008)

ganz ehrlich? ich find der hat absolut recht! 
WoW geht langsam aber sicher den Bach runter, nur die meisten merken es nicht... zugegeben ich zocks auch noch, aber nur um mir die zeit zu vertreiben bis ma en gutes spiel kommt (WAR unso nä? ;D) 

naja , wo er recht hat, hat er recht


----------



## Vatenkeist (29. Juni 2008)

ich finde er hat RECHT

außerdem werden fast sämtliche änderungen wegen PVP gemacht und das ist zu 99% überhauptnicht sinnvoll oder im pve nutzlos.

bg s kannste kaum gehen wegen afk s2 leehern oder alle rennen in s2/3 rum 

im pve hast du wegen der markensachen zum teil derbste naps die t5/t6 content angehen und bist zum scheitern verurteilt. wer nur kara kennt und evtl gruul/maggi und plötzlich ohne ssc/fds gemacht zu haben den anspruch hat bt raiden zu wollen ist nur arm in meinen augen (habe ich mit meiner gilde erlebt das leute bt gehen wollen und sind)

mit dem neuen add on werden die karten neu gemischt und ein rset tt allen gut -hoffe nur das auf 80 nich die leute mit s6 anfangen wollen zu raide *rofl*


----------



## Elahdriel09 (29. Juni 2008)

Der Kollege im Blizz Forum hat einfach nur voll und ganz recht!

/signed


----------



## Marram (29. Juni 2008)

softcake_orange schrieb:


> Was ist denn so schlimm daran, dass jeder Depp Epix bekommen kann? Das war doch nie anders. Es handelt sich dabei doch eh bloß um die pvp Sets.



Epics hat den Hintergrund schon im Namen... Es sollte etwas sehr seltenes und besonderes sein... Und es war mal anders... Ehemals grüne Sachen aus den verschiedensten Low-Level-Instanzen wurden rare, damit auch möglichst früh mit der Erziehung angefangen wird, dass man nur toll ist, wenn man blau und später lila trägt... Und nein, es geht auch nicht nur um PvP-Sachen... Früher musstest du aus zwei selten droppenden Schwertern ein besonderes Epic zusammenbauen oder sehr viel Drop-Glück haben oder jede Menge Gold ausgeben oder eben den Endgamebereich besuchen... Heute reicht eine Woche Dailies machen, dann kannst du dir für den Bruchteil des erfarmten Golds Epics kaufen... Eine Hero-Instanz reicht für ein Epic... Die allermeisten 70 sind nicht länger als drei Tage oder, wenn es hoch kommt, eine Woche ohne ein lila Teil... Und es vergeht kaum ein Tag im BG, an dem einem nicht ein Schurke oder Krieger mit Illidan-Blades begegnet... Vor BC sah ich mal (!) den Sulfuronhammer...




softcake_orange schrieb:


> Wer einen besseren Vorschlag zum Thema pvp und den Items hat, die zu erwerben sind, darf gerne Vorschläge machen.



Ein andermal vielleicht, jetzt gerade fehlt mir Zeit und Muße, all das zu schreiben, was mir da durch den Kopf geht...



softcake_orange schrieb:


> Ein Spieler zeichnet sich eh nicht durch seine Epics aus.



Nicht? Kein mir bekanntes MMORPG ist so equiplastig wie WoW... Und das ist gerade im PvP so... Tritt mal ohne PvP-Sachen gegen s3-fast-nur-Autohit an... Du machst keinen Schaden und überlebst vielleicht ein paar Sekunden... Umgekehrt geh mal mit s3 durch ein unequipte Gruppe durch... Heisses Messer durch Butter...




softcake_orange schrieb:


> Und was soll das ganze gejaule von wegen Mount ab 30, omg ich hör auf WoW zu spielen oder sonst was? Denkt mal darüber nach was dahinter steckt und was Blizz damit erreichen will. Ihr seit doch diejenigen die viel zu Itemabhängig seit und Euch für jedes Furz Mount und für jedes Kack Haustier vor der Bank in Shat bewundern lassen wollt! Frag ich mich echt wer hier die boons sind... omfg



Ich HAB mich bereits gefragt, was Blizz damit erreichen will und die Antwort liegt auf der Hand... Neulinge schnellsmöglich in die Scherbenwelt bringen, damit zum Starttermin von WotLK an Maximum an Kunden heiss auf die Neuware ist... (ich hoffe mal, du verstehst, worauf ich hinaus will, ohne dass ich das langatmig ausführe) Das und nicht mehr ist es leider...


----------



## Raheema (29. Juni 2008)

gantz ehrlich der hatte langeweile ^^

aber naja was soll man da sagen ? 


MADE MY DAY ? ne 


FTW? auch nicht



WTF ja das is es


----------



## Draxxes (29. Juni 2008)

Also ich gebe zu ich hab nicht alles gelesen aber...
1. Er/Sie hat sich dafür sicher viel Zeit genommen.
2. Manche Antworten sind der Hammer
3. Wer mit Twinks Kritiken schreib ist Feige (BG afk Spieler)
4. Hat wer das ganze durch gelesen und kann mir eine Zusammenfassung schreiben^^

mfg Draxxes


----------



## Scaner (29. Juni 2008)

Ich erkläre euch die Welt:

Um einen Boss mit der dafür vorgesehenen Equip zu legen muss jeder zu 90% konzentriert sein.
Ein Spieler mit 60% reicht z. B. in einer 10er Gruppe schon aus um das Besiegen des Bosses
schwieriger zu machen.
Reaktion -> der 60% Spieler wird ersetzt

Somit sortieren sich die Community in:

Gilden in der jeder Einzelne 100% erwirschaftet und
somit der Endcontent zum einfachen Durchrushen wird.

Gilden in der jeder Einzelne nur gute 60% erwirtschaften, niedrige Bosse
nur mit vielen wipes, Müh und Not gelgegt werden, ohne Aussicht
auf die höheren Instanzen.

Blizzard hatte die immer weiter öffnende Schere erkannt und entgegengewirkt.

Was wäre angebrachter gewesen?
Scheren schließt man, in dem man etwas von Vorne wegnimmt und Hinten wieder
dransetzt.
Ungerecht? Nein!
Gerechtigkeit !


----------



## Kamikaze. (29. Juni 2008)

Sorzzara schrieb:


> OMG
> mehr fällt mir wirklich nicht dazu ein
> 
> http://forums.wow-europe.com/thread.html?t...77799&sid=3
> ...




BITTE ENTHALTE UNS SOWAS VOR NÄCHSTES MAL =)
Wayne hat nämlich eben angeklopft und gefragt was hier los ist


----------



## Berndl (29. Juni 2008)

LOL xD dazu fällt mir echt nixmehr ein^^


----------



## Plakner (29. Juni 2008)

Wo er Recht hat...
Hab auch aufgehört und warte ma auf WotlK 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## airace (29. Juni 2008)

ahahahah muste ein paar mal herzhaft lachen hätte gern ein bild von der Epixx blas maschine xD


----------



## Sorzzara (29. Juni 2008)

@ Tikume und Kredok: Mir scheint der Typ ist eher ein PvP Spieler nach dem was er so schreibt, oder n Suchtzocker mit Raid + S3 zeug  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Was mir an seinem Post gefällt, ich hab jetzt schon einige Abschiedsheulposts durchgelesen (Ja, bin Forumssüchtig), er greift eigentlich niemanden persönlich an, er flamt seine Gilde nicht, sagt nicht dass wir alle Nubs sind, ok er verallgemeinert stark, aber sein eigentliches Angriffsziel in dem Post scheint mir Blizzard zu sein.

@ Vorposter: Oh ja, ich auch gerne  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mr G33k (29. Juni 2008)

> Euer "PvE-Content" ist inzwischen ein lilaitemgebläse, an dem man nur lang genug Kurbeln muss, damit man anschliessend sein Rektum an die Ausgabeöffnung andocken kann.



Made my day


----------



## Ahramanyu (29. Juni 2008)

Hm, na dann schreib ich eben doch was..

Der werte Danglar hat in einigen Punkten nicht ganz Unrecht. Ich denke, um das zu begründen, werde ich den Herrn selbst zitieren.


> Wenn die Spieler früher zu blöd waren eine Ini zu meistern, gabs eben nüscht epixx loot weischt du?


Sehr richtig. Dass Intanzen teilweise sehr krass generfed wurde, ist nicht von der Hand zu weisen. Ob nun 5er Instanzen wir Arka und TDM, in welchen nicht nur Bosse, sondern auch Trashmobgruppen anspruchslos gepatched werden oder Raidinstanzen wie Karazhan, FDS und SSC, in denen plötzlich feindliche Angriffe nur noch einen Bruchteil ihres Schadens machen, sie alle wurden nicht nicht an Leute angepasst, die mit wenig Zeit, sondern auch mit stark fehlerhaftem Spielverständnis bestraft sind. 10 Klicker bei Magtheridon? Irgendjemand muss sich doch auf Schaden konzentrieren, damit der Boss auch wirklich 7 Minuten vor dem Enrage liegt und nicht erst bei 3!


> Euer "PvE-Content" ist inzwischen ein lilaitemgebläse, an dem man nur lang genug Kurbeln muss, damit man anschliessend sein Rektum an die Ausgabeöffnung andocken kann.





> Designvorschlag...baut NPC Armeen in die BGs ein, die sich gegenseitig umnerzen, dann ham wir gestressten Gamer weniger Stress verdammt nochmal!


Für den PvE-Content kann ich nur bestätigen, dass die Anfänge des Raidens wesentlich erleichtert wurden. Wie bereits erwähnt stört mich nur, dass Spieler mit mangelnder (ausrüstungsunabhängiger) Raidleistung problemlos an höherwertige Items kommen. Was sie erlangen, sobald diese Leistung erbracht ist (in Betracht der Heroicmarkenbelohnungen), halte ich wiederum für gerechtfertigt. In der Richtung "Spielziele für Gelegenheitsspieler" hat Blizzard eine Menge getan, doch was bekommen sie viel zu oft als Reaktion? Genau das, was ich mir dennoch viel zu oft in Chats und auf Teamspeakservern anhören muss - "es geht uns zu langsam mit den Epics"!

Für das PvP-Zitat... nun, seit Patch 2.4 Trage ich 5/5 Gladiatorteile im Bereich S2/3, bin bei ca. 300 Abhärtung und erfreue mich dennoch hauptsächlich am PvE-Content. Es ist mit diesem Patch genau das passiert, was auch zum Beginn von BC zu Gange war: Items auf höchstem Niveau werden zu Jubelpreisen verschleudert. Es reicht vollkommen aus, AFK herumzustehen. Diese Bestätigung sehe ich viel zu oft mit eigenen Augen im BG.

Über die Meinung des TE's bezüglich der Arenen kann ich nicht einmal mitreden. Wieso? Weil ich die beiden S3 Teile noch über Punkte aus der ersten Season mitgenommen und seit dem die Arena nicht mehr angerührt habe. Wozu auch, dank Blizz ist der Gladiator nun auch den Gelegenheits-Bglern zur Verfügung gestellt.

Zusammenfassung: Items mit hoher Qualität können nun auch von Spielern mit weniger Zeit und / oder Spielverständnis ergattert werden. Hierbei kümmert es mich nicht, dass Gelegenheitsspieler ihre Chance bekommen. Aber so ziemlich alles anspruchsvolle tot patchen und sich dann mit S3/Sunwellniveau-Ausrüstung fragen, ob der Tritt des Schurken eigentlich auch im PvE eine Bedeutung hat, klingt in meinen Ohren doch sehr verwerflich.


----------



## Stonewhip (29. Juni 2008)

/oberlehrermode on

Naja..

Ich bin auch nicht mehr der Jüngste, und zu meiner Zeit, war man einfach stolz, wenn man etwas besonderes bekam, das man sich hart erarbeiten musste. Umso schlimmer, wenn nach einer "Situaltionskorrektur", jemand der viel jünger/unerfahrener o.ä. war, dieses gleiche "Etwas" (was auch immer) für "Nichts" in den Hintern geschoben bekam, und dann auch noch die Frechheit besaß, nach mehr zu schreien..

Ich kann den Sinn des Threads irgendwo verstehen.. Vor allem, das in der heutigen Zeit, niemand mehr etwas investieren will, um an etwas besonderes heranzukommen. Man will alles; und zwar sofort und danach noch mehr (möglichst noch billiger..)

Erarteitete Werte zählen nicht mehr. Das ist das Los der (unserer) Wegwerfgesellschaft: Unermesslichkeit und Werteverlust.

Schade eigentlich..

/oberlehrermode off

>think b4 u flame<


MfG


----------



## Eltroon (29. Juni 2008)

wer nichts anderes zu tun hat als sich stundenlang bzw tagelang einen solchen text zu überlegen und ihn dann ins forum zu posten sollte sich ein rl zulegen


----------



## Ahramanyu (29. Juni 2008)

Eltroon schrieb:


> wer nichts anderes zu tun hat als sich stundenlang bzw tagelang einen solchen text zu überlegen und ihn dann ins forum zu posten sollte sich ein rl zulegen


Klingt eher so, als würdest du es den Leuten, die sich für eine Freizeitbeschäftigung begeistern und einsetzen es nicht gönnen, sich kritisch mit Problemen in dieser Beschäftigung auseinanderzusetzen. Zumal mir nicht klar werden will, aus welchem Grunde ein Aussenstehender, für den ich dich halte, Genaueres über des Privatleben des TE's wissen möchte.


----------



## Stonewhip (29. Juni 2008)

Eltroon schrieb:


> wer nichts anderes zu tun hat als sich stundenlang bzw tagelang einen solchen text zu überlegen und ihn dann ins forum zu posten sollte sich ein rl zulegen


Du wirst lachen, aber wenn einem der Kragen platzt, kommen solche Texte (sogar ausgesprochenen Schreibmaschinen-schreiben-Laien) von ganz alleine und meist fehlerfrei(oder mit nur sehr wenigen Fehlern) binnen einiger Minuten, "aus den Fingern"..

Das ist das "Frust- oder Stressprinzip": In "Notsituationen" kann man für eine gewisse Zeit "über sich hinauswachsen". Das ist menschlich und hat NICHTS mit nicht-vorhandenem RealLife zu tun.


----------



## Tomtek (29. Juni 2008)

Geil xD 10/10


----------



## Bobtronic2 (29. Juni 2008)

Muhaaaaa Wie geil Krasser gehts wirklich net^^  Im Ganzen Text steht nicht als die Reine Warheit Drin und wers nicht kappiert der sollte sich mal die Wow Fanboy Brille Operativ entfernen lassen Muhaaaa.
er hat aber vergessen das Blizz mit dem Game ne neue generation der Imbaichbinsboysfürmichgibtsnurwow nerd´s geschaffen hat   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

War is Coming the of wow^^


----------



## Eltroon (29. Juni 2008)

Ahramanyu schrieb:


> Für das PvP-Zitat... nun, seit Patch 2.4 Trage ich 5/5 Gladiatorteile im Bereich S2/3, bin bei ca. 300 Abhärtung und erfreue mich dennoch hauptsächlich am PvE-Content. Es ist mit diesem Patch genau das passiert, was auch zum Beginn von BC zu Gange war: Items auf höchstem Niveau werden zu Jubelpreisen verschleudert. Es reicht vollkommen aus, AFK herumzustehen. Diese Bestätigung sehe ich viel zu oft mit eigenen Augen im BG.



es stimmt schon das man leicht an die items kommt und leute afk im bg sind (viele leute) aber in der arena zb wenn man sich dann mit den afk bg's ausgestattet hat soll es ja eigendlich nichtmehr auf das equip ankommen sondern auf das können. damit sage ich nich das es okay ist afk im bg rumzustehn aber das man leicht an die items kommt ist mir persönlich relativ egal pvp items sind zum raiden nich geeignet und so allein für pvp (wobei es nicht um das equip geht)


----------



## Eltroon (29. Juni 2008)

Ahramanyu schrieb:


> Klingt eher so, als würdest du es den Leuten, die sich für eine Freizeitbeschäftigung begeistern und einsetzen es nicht gönnen, sich kritisch mit Problemen in dieser Beschäftigung auseinanderzusetzen. Zumal mir nicht klar werden will, aus welchem Grunde ein Aussenstehender, für den ich dich halte, Genaueres über des Privatleben des TE's wissen möchte.



ich wollte damit nur sagen das ich meine freizeit nicht damit verbringen würde über etwas zu texten das ich langsam immermehr hasse


----------



## Fabi_an (29. Juni 2008)

Ich weiß gar nicht wieso ihr euch alle so verbeißt.

Lasst doch Leute, die 34 mal den gleiche Raid durchspielen, das tun, was ihnen Spaß macht.

Oder die, die gerne Arena spielen, ihre s3/4 Sachen bekommen und Leute, die BGs spielen ihr s2.

Und ignoriert doch die Flamer oder irgendwelche "N811-Roxxer" irgendwas Leute, denen ich
zumindest auf Malygos nie begegne. Und ich durchsuche auch nicht jeden Winkel eines Forums nach solchen.

Entweder macht euch ein Spiel - sei es WoW, CS:S oder Ponyhof 4 - Spaß oder nicht.
Aber wenn es euch Spaß macht, in Foren Frust abzulassen oder andere Communitys 
schlecht zu machen, dann tut ihr mir Leid.


----------



## Eltroon (29. Juni 2008)

Fabi_an schrieb:


> Ich weiß gar nicht wieso ihr euch alle so verbeißt.
> 
> Lasst doch Leute, die 34 mal den gleiche Raid durchspielen, das tun, was ihnen Spaß macht.
> 
> ...




das war mal ne gute antwort damit hat sich das für mich erledigt. bis denn!


----------



## -Josh- (29. Juni 2008)

Hab mir das nicht lange angetan o.O
Der hat wahrscheinlich versucht einen Text humorvoll zu gestalten , wie es einige Leute immer wieder schaffen , doch es nicht hinbekommen. Nach den ersten 20 Zeilen hab ich mir das genüssliche Gefühl eines X-Klicks auf den Tab gegönnt ^^ Was will der damit eig. sagen? mimimimi - schlecht gestaltet?

MfG JTFroxx / Josh     =_=


----------



## Arahtor (29. Juni 2008)

Tikume schrieb:


> Typishcer Raidspieler dem klargeworden ist dass er seine Freizeit für Lila Items verschwendet hat und nun andere für seine Misere verantwortlich macht.




genau das denke ich auch. Ich bin bzw war ein gelegenheitsspieler und freue mich auchwenn ich mal besser items bekomme als blaue.  Schließlich bezahle ich genauso wie jeder andere für das spiel und sollte nicht von gewissen teilen das spiels ausgeschlossen werden nur weil ich nicht 5 Sunden + am Tag WoW spiele.


----------



## Geige (29. Juni 2008)

der typ hat recht!
in gewissen punkten aber man hört die verbitterung raus das seine epixx bald nix mehr wert sind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



was seine schilderung des pvp´s betrift oh ja da hat er recht
und auch mit den ganzen gimps die jetzt in s1 rumlaufen und sich wundern warum sie doch immer draufgehn!


----------



## chinsai (29. Juni 2008)

Tikume schrieb:


> Also ist das "wahre" Wow ein Spiel in dem Leute die zuviel Zeit auf das Spiel verwenden sich besser fühlen, indem sie einem "elitären" Kreis mit besseren Items angehören der sich von dem Abschaum der Spielermasse abhebt?
> 
> In dem Fall ziehe ich das schlechte Wow vor
> 
> ...




/signed

Wahrscheinlich bekommt der Typ im PvP immer aufs Maul (1mal 15 Affen waren schneller als die anderen beim Bosskillen weil ihr Tank nicht die Basis deffen musste) und muss deswegen einen überflüssigen  Whinethread schreiben der mit: "das ist doch wohl der Geruch eines langsam verwesenden Spiels" anfängt.
Naja ich war bei WoW nicht von Anfang an dabei und es hat sicher etwas von seinem "Flair" verloren aber es ist immer noch ein tolles Spiel, wird ständig weiter entwickelt und dadurch hört der Spielspaß nicht auf!


----------



## paTschQ (29. Juni 2008)

viel zulanger mimimi thread

nicht gelesen^^

mfg


----------



## Phobius (29. Juni 2008)

Och ich find der Text ist gut geschrieben ^^

Und er beinhaltet auch so manche Wahrheit.

Und es stehen viele Gründe drin wieso ich mit WoW aufgehört habe.

Wobei manche Sache dann doch übertrieben ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mofsens (29. Juni 2008)

ich find den text auch amuesant verfasst ^^

"schere Stein Papier....ja, nur dass der Stein Brennt, und das Papier mit Benzin getränkt ist. "

gott ist das gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Karzag (29. Juni 2008)

mal ehrlich  der typ hat recht und leute die sagen: habs mir nicht durchgelesen weil zu lang....oder der hat doch eh nichts gerissen son kacknoob.....
das sind genau die leute von denen er redet und die ihn sowohl hier als auch direkt in dem forum wo er es geschrieben hat bestätigen ohne das sie es merken.
denkt mal drüber nach


----------



## dragon1 (29. Juni 2008)

Tikume schrieb:


> Also ist das "wahre" Wow ein Spiel in dem Leute die zuviel Zeit auf das Spiel verwenden sich besser fühlen, indem sie einem "elitären" Kreis mit besseren Items angehören der sich von dem Abschaum der Spielermasse abhebt?
> 
> In dem Fall ziehe ich das schlechte Wow vor
> 
> ...


/singn

ach ja saugeile singatur xD 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (29. Juni 2008)

Fabi_an schrieb:


> Ich weiß gar nicht wieso ihr euch alle so verbeißt.
> 
> Lasst doch Leute, die 34 mal den gleiche Raid durchspielen, das tun, was ihnen Spaß macht.
> 
> ...


stimmt.
wenn sich die leute besser fuehlen wenn sie epics haben-lasst sie-sie haben sich die dinger verdient.
wem pvp mehr spass macht-lasst sie doch!
aber wer es nicht will das andere was kriegen weil sie dan nicht so doll sind-das ist dumm!


----------



## schredder07 (29. Juni 2008)

jaja, frueher war alles besser...
ich spiele derzeit auf einem privat server, weil ich nicht denke, dass es die 13 euro mon. wert sind auszugeben, nur um ein paar stunden am spiel rumzuhocken und immer nur nach irgendwelchen items zu farmen
und...jaaaa ich habe einen 70er hochgespielt und neeein ich bin nicht auf dem privat server weil ich da die items in den arsch geschoben bekomme sondern weil es einfach mehr spass macht, klar gibt es hier und da noch bugs usw. serverchrashs aber wen interessierts? ich komme ab und zu einfach mal vorbei bin nicht gebunden an irgendeine raidgemeinschaft, habe ein paar bekannte ingame aber nich wuerde von keinem sagen, dass er ein wirklicher freund ist, abgesehen von meinem rl kumpel, mit dem ich ab und zu arena mache
zum content: der server hat sogar noch mehr zu bieten: costum instanzen + custom items also langweiliger als aufm retail wird mir da bestimmt nicht, wer bezahlen will spendet auch schonmal was 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Terrorwaver (29. Juni 2008)

sry aber GENAU so fühle ich mich in letzter Zeit auch -> acc läuft aus und warten auf D3...


----------



## Xiena (29. Juni 2008)

Geiler TEXT !


----------



## Wilddevil (29. Juni 2008)

Moin, 
Es stimmt, man loggt sich ein, guckt auf den main, guckt im ah , dann? Man hat doch alles.Es wiederholt sich einfach alles. Man könnte sich s3 / s4 /t6 holen or what ever. Aber wer macht das schon? PreBC hatten nicht alle Epic. Jezt laufen alle mit rum. Ich finde Epics haben den wert  verloren. Ich hoffe sehr dass in WOTLK Epics den Wert von Heute Legendary haben. Nur WoW fesselt da kann man nicht von heute auf Morgen aufhören. Jeder hat es Jeder spielt es.


----------



## Aplizzier (29. Juni 2008)

Also ich find wow immernoch Klasse. M ache am meisten PVP. Ich finde das macht spaß^^


----------



## Golia (29. Juni 2008)

Wisst ihr was euer Problem ist ?
Ihr alle die sich über das sogenannte Itemgebläse aufregen ... sind einfach zu shclechte WoW Spieler (bin auhc nich besser 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )
Aber es ist doch nun mal so wenn man immer neue Spieler anwerben möchte muß man als Betreiber eines solchen Spiels auch dafür sorgen, daß Neulinge noch einigermaßen hinterherkommen.

Aber Fakt ist ein Lila PVP-Bogen ist halt kein Oranger Bogen von Kil'jeaden und ich denke die WENIGSTEN von denen die sich aufregen können ähnliches Loot ihr eigen nennen.

Aber kein Ding es kommt ja bald WotLK da gibt es dann bessere Questbelohnungen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ... wenn man immer nur hinter dem Highend Content spielt lässt es sich leicht aufregen !


----------



## Sorzzara (29. Juni 2008)

Golia schrieb:


> Wisst ihr was euer Problem ist ?
> Ihr alle die sich über das sogenannte Itemgebläse aufregen ... sind einfach zu shclechte WoW Spieler (bin auhc nich besser
> 
> 
> ...



Dass der "Legendary" Bogen von Kille Jeden nur unwesentlich mehr dps aufweist als die 150 Marken Armbrust weisst du aber?


----------



## Taschat (29. Juni 2008)

Ich zitiere mich mal aus besagtem Thread:

Ich gebe dem TE teilweise Recht.

1. Bzgl. des Epix-Gebläses und der Frage, was daran so schlimm sei, wenn nun jeder an epische Rüstungen und Waffen rankommen kann.
Nun, schlimm ist daran ertsmal gar nichts. Aber ich stelle mir halt die Frage, was will ein Casual - denn um die geht es hier ja augenscheinlich - mit Epix? Raiden geht er nicht, da keine Zeit. PvP interessiert ihn vielleicht auch nicht. Also was will er damit? Farmen gehen und Dailys machen? Oo

Nun, hier kann nur Blizzard Abhilfe schaffen, indem sie einfach Content anbieten, der primär nichts mit Items zu tun hat, mit dem sich die Casuals beschäftigen können. Ich hab keine Ahnung, wie das aussehen soll, aber viell. sollte man es mit Craften verbinden. Epische Rezepte NICHT in Instanzen droppen lassen, sondern durch lange Questreihen erhältlich machen - und damit meine ich nicht ruf farmen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Housing würde sich noch anbieten.

Mehr Rezepte für Items ohne Stats, dafür mit einem tollen Aussehen ... das ganze allerdings in Verbindung mit Lotr:O Konzept der Optikslots.

Dann hätten die Casuals auch ordentlich was zu tun, und wären nicht auf Epix angewiesen.

2. PvP
Meiner Meinung nach ist das Problem des Leechens und dass mittlerweile jeder es betreibt, auch der, der eigentlich keinen Bock darauf hat, solches, dass es auch für eine Niederlage ne Marke und ehrenpunkte gibt. Das!!! sollte abgeschafft werden. Für eine Niederlage gibts Null .. nada .... nix, ausser nem feuchtem Händedruck.

Denn dann würden sich die Leute auch wieder mehr reinhängen und es würden dann auch wieder nur vermehrt PvP betreiben, die auch wirkliches Interesse daran haben.

Das Problem ist, dass es einfacher und unkomplizierter ist, Epix über Ehre farmen zu erreichen, als durch einen Instanzbesuch, in dem man zusammenspielen MUSS und bei dem es ein bischen was an sozialer Kompetenz erfordert. Und dann ... wird es auch wieder schneller gehen, Leute für eine Gruppe zu finden.

3. Jeder rennt mit Epix rum
Ja, ich finds auch schade. Mir fehlt dieser "Boahhh schick" Effekt. Ich weiss noch, als ich damals in Menethil am Steg stand und einen Krieger in T Irgendwas gesehen habe. Es war halt ein schönes Gefühl.

Und mir ist es auch völlig wumpe, ob sich der Krieger nun sonstwie gefühlt hat .. soll er doch. Solange er es mir nicht unter die Nase reibt, ist mir das egal. ER fühlt sich gut, weil er angeschaut wird, ich fühl mich gut, weil ich einen "seltenen" Pixelhaufen begutachten durfte. Wo ist das Problem?

Momentan entwickelt es sich so, dass jeder wirklich alles haben MUSS. Erinnert iregndwie an das "Projekt Sozialismus/ Kommunismus" welches schon im Real nicht funktioniert hat.
Das ist wie, wenn ich in Afrika Urlaub mache und dort während einer Safari staunend einen Löwen anstarre ... wundervoll .... wie wundervoll wäre es noch, wenn ich Löwen in Dtl. an jeder Ecke begaffen könnte? Oo
Es muss nicht jeder ALLES haben. !! Denn wenn wir mal ehrlich sind .... die Welt, auch die WoW-Welt wäre doch fade und eintönig, ohne irgendwelche Seltenheiten und Besonderheiten.




Arahtor schrieb:


> genau das denke ich auch. Ich bin bzw war ein gelegenheitsspieler und freue mich auchwenn ich mal besser items bekomme als blaue.  Schließlich bezahle ich genauso wie jeder andere für das spiel und sollte nicht von gewissen teilen das spiels ausgeschlossen werden nur weil ich nicht 5 Sunden + am Tag WoW spiele.



Mit gewissen Teilen vom Spiel meinst Du sicherlich die Raidinstanzen.
Nun ist es aber so, dass Dir eine lila ausrüstung keine 100%ige Garantie darauf gibt, einen Raid erfolgreich zu durchlaufen. Denn hierfür braucht es Zeit, man muss teamfähig sein, man muss sich auch mal was sagen lassen, man braucht 9 bzw 24 andere Leute, die ebenfalls Zeit und Interesse haben und  man muss auch mehr als 2 Stunden am Raidtag Zeit haben. Wenn du letzteres nicht hast .... also die Zeit, wirst Du niemals raiden, da nützt Dir auch eine vollgestopfte Bank voller Epix nichts.

Aber wie ich oben schon geschrieben habe. Für Casuals braucht es anderen Content als Epische Rüstungsteile -.-


----------



## Mahni (29. Juni 2008)

softcake_orange schrieb:


> Was ist denn so schlimm daran, dass jeder Depp Epix bekommen kann? Das war doch nie anders. Es handelt sich dabei doch eh bloß um die pvp Sets. Wer einen besseren Vorschlag zum Thema pvp und den Items hat, die zu erwerben sind, darf gerne Vorschläge machen. Habe bisher nur gejammer gehört und nicht einen einzigen vernünftigen Vorschlag zur Besserung!!! Ein Spieler zeichnet sich eh nicht durch seine Epics aus. Schaut Euch doch mal die ganzen Epicten an. Falsch gesockelt, voll verskillt, schlechtes movement im pvp, etc. Und die Items, die wirklich heftig (aus Tempel, Hyal etc.) sind, bekommen diese Spieler sowieso nie zu sehen. Und was soll das ganze gejaule von wegen Mount ab 30, omg ich hör auf WoW zu spielen oder sonst was? Denkt mal darüber nach was dahinter steckt und was Blizz damit erreichen will. Ihr seit doch diejenigen die viel zu Itemabhängig seit und Euch für jedes Furz Mount und für jedes Kack Haustier vor der Bank in Shat bewundern lassen wollt! Frag ich mich echt wer hier die boons sind... omfg




sign!! euer dauer-gejammere und geflame ist schlimmer als 10 000 falsch getroffene töne... WENN EUCH SOVIEL STÖRT DANN HÖRT ENDLICH AUF MIT WOW UND GEHT UNS NICHT AUF DEN ZEIGER!! WARUM HÖRT IHR NICHT EINFACH AUF?? WEIL IHR EUCH PROFILIEREN WOLLT!! WARUM REGT IHR EUCH AUF DAS ALLES EINFACHER WIRD?? -> DAMIT IHR EUCH NICHT MINDERWERTIG FÜHLT (IN EINEM SPIEL OMG!!) ... WENN EUCH DAS ALLES SO STÖRT HÖRT AUF , ABER DAS WIRD VERMUTLICH EH NICHT KOMMEN , DAS GEJAMMER WIRD WEITERGEHEN UND DIE USERZAHLEN GLEICH BLEIBEN. ICH FRAG MICH WAS BLIZZARD DENN DANN FALSCH GEMACHT HAT?!

DANKE FÜRS LESEN!!!
edit: Außerdem erkennt man -selbst wenn jeder epics hat - die "schwerer " erreichbaren Epics, und jeder weiss dann welches epic-teil gut und schlecht ist... für welches epic teil großen aufwand betrieben werden muss und für welches nicht... das mal @die leute die mit ihren items angeben wollen.

so mfg!


----------



## Taschat (29. Juni 2008)

Mahni schrieb:


> sign!! euer dauer-gejammere und geflame ist schlimmer als 10 000 falsch getroffene töne... WENN EUCH SOVIEL STÖRT DANN HÖRT ENDLICH AUF MIT WOW UND GEHT UNS NICHT AUF DEN ZEIGER!! WARUM HÖRT IHR NICHT EINFACH AUF?? WEIL IHR EUCH PROFILIEREN WOLLT!! WARUM REGT IHR EUCH AUF DAS ALLES EINFACHER WIRD?? -> DAMIT IHR EUCH NICHT MINDERWERTIG FÜHLT (IN EINEM SPIEL OMG!!) ... WENN EUCH DAS ALLES SO STÖRT HÖRT AUF , ABER DAS WIRD VERMUTLICH EH NICHT KOMMEN , DAS GEJAMMER WIRD WEITERGEHEN UND DIE USERZAHLEN GLEICH BLEIBEN. ICH FRAG MICH WAS BLIZZARD DENN DANN FALSCH GEMACHT HAT?!
> 
> DANKE FÜRS LESEN!!!
> edit: Außerdem erkennt man -selbst wenn jeder epics hat - die "schwerer " erreichbaren Epics, und jeder weiss dann welches epic-teil gut und schlecht ist... für welches epic teil großen aufwand betrieben werden muss und für welches nicht... das mal @die leute die mit ihren items angeben wollen.
> ...




Ganz ehrlich?

Erstens .... Leute, die schreien, haben nicht automatisch Recht und tragen nicht unbedingt zu einer sinnvollen diskussion bei. Das mal vorneweg.

Dann - Hmm, wenn ichs mir recht überlege, fühlen sich doch genau die minderwertig, die nach leichter erreichbaren Epix brüllen. Die, die sich minderwertig mit ihrer blauen Rüstung fühlen, sind die, die ständig versuchen, den Raidern nachzueifern.
Oder anders gesagt: Wer leidet wohl eher unter Minderwertigkeitskomplexen. Der Typ, der sich aus der Portokasse nen Ferrari kauft, oder der, der unbedingt auch einen haben muss, weil der andere auch einen hat, und sich und seine Familie dafür sogar in den finanziellen Ruin treibt?

Achja, bei der Fülle an Epix, die mittlerweile auf den markt geworfen werfen, habe ich! absolut keinen durchblick mehr, was nun lilaner ist, als das andere. Oo


----------



## Stonewhip (29. Juni 2008)

Mahni schrieb:


> edit: Außerdem erkennt man -selbst wenn jeder epics hat - die "schwerer " erreichbaren Epics, und jeder weiss dann welches epic-teil gut und schlecht ist... für welches epic teil großen aufwand betrieben werden muss und für welches nicht... das mal @die leute die mit ihren items angeben wollen.



Gut das Du DAS noch angefüht hast. Auf Thrall "verhökert" eine große Gilde T6 zum "Billigpreis".. Also Dein Argument trifft's nun ECHT nicht mehr.. Das einzige wo man noch nach gehen kann, ist der RUF, der Char's, denn ein Char, der "NEUTRAL" oder "FREUNDLICH" bei den 'Todeshörigen/Wächter der Sande'  ist, kann wohl kaum T6 "erspielt" haben.... Nur daran kann man noch sehen, ob sich jemand das Item "verdient" hat, oder es "gekauft" hat.

Der Rest ist (aufgrund Deines aggressiven Einsatzes der CAPS-Taste) nicht lesenswert.

MfG


----------



## Mahni (29. Juni 2008)

Stonewhip schrieb:


> Gut das Du DAS noch angefüht hast. Auf Thrall "verhökert" eine große Gilde T6 zum "Billigpreis".. Also Dein Argument trifft's nun ECHT nicht mehr.. Das einzige wo man noch nach gehen kann, ist der RUF, der Char's, denn ein Char, der "NEUTRAL" oder "FREUNDLICH" bei den 'Todeshörigen/Wächter der Sande'  ist, kann wohl kaum T6 "erspielt" haben.... Nur daran kann man noch sehen, ob sich jemand das Item "verdient" hat, oder es "gekauft" hat.
> 
> Der Rest ist (aufgrund Deines aggressiven Einsatzes der CAPS-Taste) nicht lesenswert.
> 
> MfG




lool du weisst schon das man sich t6 nicht kaufen kann oder? oh man


----------



## Stonewhip (29. Juni 2008)

Mahni schrieb:


> lool du weisst schon das man sich t6 nicht kaufen kann oder? oh man


Und Du hast offensichtlich keine Ahnung. Leider kann ich die Seite hier nicht posten, da ich "name calling" vermeiden werde. Erkundige Dich, welche Gilde (Allianz) auf THRALL Kil'Jaeden down hat (ich glaube die waren No3 oder No4 weltweit), und geh auf deren Homepage.. Und staune!!


----------



## Taschat (29. Juni 2008)

Mahni schrieb:


> lool du weisst schon das man sich t6 nicht kaufen kann oder? oh man




Naaaaaaachdenken .... sollte nicht schaden.

Was hier verkauft wird, ist ein Raidplatz, und für jedes Item, was fällt und der Käufer haben will, wird unter Umständen noch einmal gelöhnt.

Cool, oder?

Solche Dienste nehmen vor allem besagte Leute in anspruch .... naja, lies nochmal das mit dem Ferrari-Beispiel  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wow-Gamer (29. Juni 2008)

ich find den text klasse, finde hat auch etwas Wahrheit, werde trotzdem WoW weiterzoggn...


----------



## Mahni (29. Juni 2008)

Taschat schrieb:


> Naaaaaaachdenken .... sollte nicht schaden.
> 
> Was hier verkauft wird, ist ein Raidplatz, und für jedes Item, was fällt und der Käufer haben will, wird unter Umständen noch einmal gelöhnt.
> 
> ...




Hm jo klar solche gilden gibts halt. Aber das mit dem Minderwertigkeitsgefühl hast DU wohl nich ganz verstanden - ich meinte dass sich die imba roxxor hammer items leute die an jeder ecke im spiel posen möchten sonst nicht zufrieden gäben -wenn sie nicht ihre tollen items haben -, und gewisse minderwertigkeitskomplexe haben (IM RL!) und im spiel unbedingt was reissen möchten .-, und wenn niemand ihnen neidisch hinterherkuckt totunglücklich wären.. es ist nunmal so .. nennen wir das Kind beim namen


----------



## Danj2008 (29. Juni 2008)

Ohje lol ich hab im moment wow pause aber mache dafür keinen aufstand klar gibts auch andre sachen alls spiele , jednfalls hab ich noch bessres zu thun alls spiele runter zu machen egal welches spiel es ist , mit sowas zeit verschwenden naja der sollte lieber kegeln gehn mit freunden wenn er welche hat lol 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Aber mal im ernst statt im internet n Roman zu schreiben mit ich hasse dass spiel weil man sich langweilt allso ich wäre da unterwegs mit leuten .
Würde für son txt keine zeit opfern  lol Da kann man nur sagen besorg dir freunde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stonewhip (29. Juni 2008)

Und damit Du nicht so lange suchen musst:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und da willst DU uns was von "Unterscheidung der qualitativ hochwertigen Epics" erzählen ??


----------



## Viorel (29. Juni 2008)

Tikume schrieb:


> Also ist das "wahre" Wow ein Spiel in dem Leute die zuviel Zeit auf das Spiel verwenden sich besser fühlen, indem sie einem "elitären" Kreis mit besseren Items angehören der sich von dem Abschaum der Spielermasse abhebt?
> 
> In dem Fall ziehe ich das schlechte Wow vor
> 
> ...



Wow bleibt nach wie vor wow und obwohl teilweise übertrieben hart hat ers getroffen


----------



## Mahni (29. Juni 2008)

Danj2008 schrieb:


> Ohje lol ich hab im moment wow pause aber mache dafür keinen aufstand klar gibts auch andre sachen alls spiele , jednfalls hab ich noch bessres zu thun alls spiele runter zu machen egal welches spiel es ist , mit sowas zeit verschwenden naja der sollte lieber kegeln gehn mit freunden wenn er welche hat lol
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



sign! , und schon mal aufgefallen ? das meiste geflame is bei wow, tja was wohl dazu anmuten lässt das das spiel so eine große popularität hat , dass sich schon die flamer so eine mühe geben - das spiel ja schlecht zu reden - weil sie wissen sie müssen sich bei ihren flame-texten anstrengen und einen halben Roman verfassen um gegen die große Fangemeinde anzukommen. Tja mir sagt das nur eins - wie gesagt es gibt anderes als Spiele ... und dass es solche leute gibt die ein spiel so herzzereißend niedermachen wollen, sagt mir nur dass Wow für viele schon längst gar kein Spiel mehr ist.. sondern weitaus mehr... und daraus resultiert NATÜRLICH das wow irgendwann mal langweilig wird(wenn man täglich lange on is)... meine güte leute zockt mal 3-4 jahre everquest 2 , - ich denke da wäre euch schon viel viel früher langweilig geworden... Jedes Spiel wird mal langweilig- und das sich in Wow TROTZDEM noch soviele leute rumtummeln -, tja das spricht eindeutig für Wow. Und gegen die ganzen Änderungen spricht doch in der Regel nix .. mein Gott das game wird leichter - na und? das SPIEL wird leichter -, es gibt doch echt schlimmere dinge im leben. man man, die aktiven raider werden in wotlk schon irgendwann merken das der content immer schwerer wird,.. und dann die casuals nich mehr mithalten..und wenn nicht- ? na und , es ist nur ein Spiel.. .- wenn es euch befriedigt super items zu haben - die dann villeicht fast jeder hat - müsst ihr halt mit dem Strom fliessen und an jeder ecke raus pausaunen dass ihr es viel viel schwerer hattet an die super items zu kommen als der char der grad neben euch steht und vergleichbare items an hat... oh man jetzt schreib ich schon fast einen roman.. 

denkt mal drüber nach ^^


----------



## Taschat (29. Juni 2008)

Mahni schrieb:


> Hm jo klar solche gilden gibts halt. Aber das mit dem Minderwertigkeitsgefühl hast DU wohl nich ganz verstanden - ich meinte dass sich die imba roxxor hammer items leute die an jeder ecke im spiel posen möchten sonst nicht zufrieden gäben -wenn sie nicht ihre tollen items haben -, und gewisse minderwertigkeitskomplexe haben (IM RL!) und im spiel unbedingt was reissen möchten .-, und wenn niemand ihnen neidisch hinterherkuckt totunglücklich wären.. es ist nunmal so .. nennen wir das Kind beim namen




Ich glaub, Du verstehs hier was falsch. In Deinem ersten Post schreibst Du:

WEIL IHR EUCH PROFILIEREN WOLLT!! WARUM REGT IHR EUCH AUF DAS ALLES EINFACHER WIRD?? -> DAMIT IHR EUCH NICHT MINDERWERTIG FÜHLT (IN EINEM SPIEL OMG!!)

Damit zielst Du wohl auf die High-End-Raider ab. Ich bin zwar kein Raider, aber ich verwette mein letztes Hemd, dass es einem eingefleischten Raider, dem das Raiden und die Herausforderung Spass macht, nicht vorranig um Items geht. insofern sind das auch keine Imba-Roxxor-hammer blablabla Kiddies ... Diese Kids sind wohl eher die, die sich für EUROS !!! in einen Raid einkaufen oder die, die alles einfacher haben wollen, weil sie sich ohne Epix minderwertig fühlen.

So ... So rum wird ein Schuh draus.

Was das leichter werden betrifft. Ich finde das nicht unbedingt förderlich für ein Spiel, eigentlich für gar nichts.
Denn etwas leichtes befriedigt nicht so stark und so lange, wie etwas, welches man schwer erreicht hat.
Und je leichter alles wird, um so gieriger werden die Leute .... weil die Befriedigung nicht mehr so lange vorhält, und von daher wieder etwas neues her muss.

Wie ein vorposter sehr treffend schrieb - Das ist die heutige Weg-werf-Mentalität .... Es wird nichts mehr richtig zu schätzen gelernt.

Edit: Ich habe mal vor einiger zeit ein Video auf youtube von einem Ragnaros-first-Kill gesehen. Als Ragnaros lag, haben die Leute im TS fast geheult vor Freude, und ich denke mal nicht, dass es die Vorfreude war auf irgendein Set-Teil war. Und ich denke, dass die Gilde lange von diesem erfolg gezehrt hat, was das befriedigende gefühl betrifft, eine grosse herausforderung gemeistert zu haben. Gibt es heute noch so was in WoW?


----------



## Hishabye (29. Juni 2008)

Ich finde jeder sollte die gleiche Chance haben schöne tolle Items abzustauben. 
Schließlich bezahlt der Gelegenheitsspieler genauso viel wie der Hardcore-Spieler...oder nicht?

Und wenn die Hardcore-Spieler so viel Zeit haben, ist es nicht die Schuld von Blizzard...
Also sollen diese aufhören zu flennen wegen jedem Scheiss
Das Spiel soll ja jedem Spass machen und nicht als Arbeit angesehn werden oO wo kommen wir denn da hin?
Und diese Heul-Threads zeugen nur von einem verletzten Stolz eines Spielers, der nicht mehr mit dem Game klar kam!
Gut das es im RL keine Foren gibt oO


----------



## Trapi (29. Juni 2008)

Lol der junge ist schon cool^^ und sowas im wow forum^^


----------



## Taschat (29. Juni 2008)

Hishabye schrieb:


> Ich finde jeder sollte die gleiche Chance haben schöne tolle Items abzustauben.
> Schließlich bezahlt der Gelegenheitsspieler genauso viel wie der Hardcore-Spieler...oder nicht?
> 
> Und wenn die Hardcore-Spieler so viel Zeit haben, ist es nicht die Schuld von Blizzard...
> ...




Dann beantworte mir eine Frage: Was will ein Casual mit ner Bank voller Epics? Oo ..... Hab ich vorhin schonmal gefragt. Einfach nur um den Habens Willen? Na jukuhu .....  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ForTehWin (29. Juni 2008)

Seht es doch mal von der positiven Seite:

WoW wurde von Blizzard zum Gimp-boon-Game gepatched.
Somit ist es für JEDEN Otto-Normal Spieler möglich fette EPPPIXXX zu bekommen.
Dies spricht sich rum und das monatliche Einkommen Blizzards steigt und steigt(Hauptzielgruppe ist halt der Casual-Gamer der nicht 24/7 vorm PC hockt um lila-items zu looten).

Was macht man mit den überflüssigen Mengen an Geld?

GENAU!!!

ES WIRD ALLES IN DIE ENTWICKLUNG VON DIABLO III GESTECKT!!!!!!111!!1

Mit WotLK werden die Abo's mindestens bis auf 12 Millionen steigen und Blizzard wird mehr und mehr Geld für Diablo3 zur Verfügung haben!

Denn es ist klar das die Mehrheit der WoW-Gamer auf Diablo 3 switchen werden.

Farewell


----------



## Stonewhip (29. Juni 2008)

Taschat schrieb:


> Edit: Ich habe mal vor einiger zeit ein Video auf youtube von einem Ragnaros-first-Kill gesehen. Als Ragnaros lag, haben die Leute im TS fast geheult vor Freude, und ich denke mal nicht, dass es die Vorfreude war auf irgendein Set-Teil war. Und ich denke, dass die Gilde lange von diesem erfolg gezehrt hat, was das befriedigende gefühl betrifft, eine grosse herausforderung gemeistert zu haben. Gibt es heute noch so was in WoW?



 Stimme Dir ganz und gar zu. Aber das gibts heute noch. Beispiel gefällig? Dann schau das 2. Video (bei Minute 0:33) mal an und höre, was im TS abgeht, als der "Hund" endlich liegt.. Wünsche eine wohlige Gänsehaut.

TEIL 1: SK Gaming vs Kil'Jaeden World First High Quality part 1/2
TEIL 2: SK Gaming vs Kil'Jaeden World First High Quality part 2/2

DAS ist Hingabe!!


----------



## Ahramanyu (29. Juni 2008)

Hishabye schrieb:


> Ich finde jeder sollte die gleiche Chance haben schöne tolle Items abzustauben.
> Schließlich bezahlt der Gelegenheitsspieler genauso viel wie der Hardcore-Spieler...oder nicht?


Haben sie doch. Es geht in dem Thema von Danglar nicht um den Zeitaufwand, sondern rein um die Mühe, welche in den den Erhalt der Items hineingesteckt wird, sprich Klassenkenntis, Bossverständnis, etc. Schließlich erkaufen wir mit unseren monatlichen 13 Euro keine Items von Blizzard, sondern den Zugriff auf die Server um uns den Besitz zu erarbeiten.



Hishabye schrieb:


> Und wenn die Hardcore-Spieler so viel Zeit haben, ist es nicht die Schuld von Blizzard...
> Also sollen diese aufhören zu flennen wegen jedem Scheiss
> Das Spiel soll ja jedem Spass machen und nicht als Arbeit angesehn werden oO wo kommen wir denn da hin?
> Und diese Heul-Threads zeugen nur von einem verletzten Stolz eines Spielers, der nicht mehr mit dem Game klar kam!
> Gut das es im RL keine Foren gibt oO


Macht es den Gelegenheitsspielern Spaß, gegen anspruchslose Bosse zu kämpfen oder Brainafk in Schlachtfeldern herumzudümpeln, wobei man sogar nocht mit tollen Gegenständen belohnt wird? Mir würde es absolut den Spielspaß nehmen.


----------



## nrg (29. Juni 2008)

Naja, so ganz unrecht hat der Nörgelzwerg ja nicht. WoW hat seine Schwächen, das wird jeder bestätigen können. Leider wird derzeit das Hauptaugenmerk auf WotLK gelegt. Es läuft wie damals als Patch 2.0 in den Startlöchern stand, einige werden sich noch erinnern, die Umstellung des PvP, die Umstellung der Berufe (lernbare Rezepte) und das ganze andere Primborium. Blizzard macht es halt nicht 3-4 Wochen vor erscheinen des neuen Addons sondern schon 4-5 Monate vorher. Jeder kann sich mit Startequip eindecken für WotLK (Markenitems), diese Items ermöglichen es auch einigen Spielern mal Raidinis von innen zu sehen in die sie normalerweise fast nicht reingekommen wären. Dazu kommt noch dass die Prequests abgeschafft wurden damit wirklich jeder vor WotLK noch einiges sehen kann.
Leider wird das von den "Überspielern" schwer verkraftet, ich sehe es bei uns. Wir haben vor Wegfall der Prequests an Kale'Thas rumgeknabbert wie die Doofen und haben den nicht umgehauen gekriegt. Als die Prequests weg waren wollten wir unseren Leuten was bieten und sind ab und zu mal MH und BT gegangen. Das haben uns einige Spieler ziemlich krumm genommen, Flames im Chat waren an der Tagesordnung was wir da zu suchen hätten wo wir noch nicht Kael'Thas down hätten und einiges andere in die Richtung. Als wir es dann geschafft hatten in der 2. ID MH geschafft haben an einem Abend 4 Bosse zu legen, war für uns eine Leistung, war wieder das Geflame groß. Aber was solls^^

In meinen Augen spricht da eigentlich der pure Neid, einige meinen dass sie sich ihre Epixxe hart erarbeitet haben und andere ihre Items jetzt geschenkt kriegen. Das gleiche war bei der Umstellung vom PvP mit 2.0, die ganzen ich hab Rang 13 poser haben ja auch rumgeheult weil jetzt jeder sich die Rang 13 Item holen konnte.

Dazu kommen noch die überzogenen Ansprüche einiger Spieler, ich spiele einen Tankpala der letzte Woche 70 geworden ist, ich versuche mir ein wenig Aausstattung zusammenzufarmen in Inis. Da kommen Typen die DK nonhero wollen und heulen mir was ins Ohr dass ich ja keine 17k HP hab und sie nicht nach einmal ticken der Weihe voll reinbomben können. Leider nehmen solche "Progamer" langsam überhand.

Ich muss auch dem Schreiber unter mir voll zustimmen. Leider wird lieber gemault wie vernünftig diskutiert und es denkt auch keiner mal nach wie man es besser machen könnte.


----------



## Erustan (29. Juni 2008)

softcake_orange schrieb:


> Was ist denn so schlimm daran, dass jeder Depp Epix bekommen kann? Das war doch nie anders. Es handelt sich dabei doch eh bloß um die pvp Sets. Wer einen besseren Vorschlag zum Thema pvp und den Items hat, die zu erwerben sind, darf gerne Vorschläge machen. Habe bisher nur gejammer gehört und nicht einen einzigen vernünftigen Vorschlag zur Besserung!!! Ein Spieler zeichnet sich eh nicht durch seine Epics aus. Schaut Euch doch mal die ganzen Epicten an. Falsch gesockelt, voll verskillt, schlechtes movement im pvp, etc. Und die Items, die wirklich heftig (aus Tempel, Hyal etc.) sind, bekommen diese Spieler sowieso nie zu sehen. Und was soll das ganze gejaule von wegen Mount ab 30, omg ich hör auf WoW zu spielen oder sonst was? Denkt mal darüber nach was dahinter steckt und was Blizz damit erreichen will. Ihr seit doch diejenigen die viel zu Itemabhängig seit und Euch für jedes Furz Mount und für jedes Kack Haustier vor der Bank in Shat bewundern lassen wollt! Frag ich mich echt wer hier die boons sind... omfg



/signed vollkommen richtig


----------



## Elsterglanz (29. Juni 2008)

Also wenn ich ein Game scheisse finde oder es anfängt mich zu langweilen dann zock ich ein anderes oder gehe mal raus , da ist auch ganz lustig . Manche Leute haben echt keine anderen Probleme . Wie kann mann sich nur so aufregen, sollte mal soviel Energie in sein RL stecken vieleicht läuft das dann besser tztztz . Mfg


----------



## Monyesak (29. Juni 2008)

hört doch auf?


----------



## Kaites (29. Juni 2008)

Dieser Whine-Thread ist ja mal echt klasse. Danke, made my day 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## d3pr1 (30. Juni 2008)

sehen wirs mal so der forenzwerg hat einfach recht habe jetzt mal nen ganz altes video einfach mal in ner minute youtube gesucht und gefunden
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u1zxsN__6Yo hört euch am ende einfach nur die freude an musik wird angemacht alle freuen sich und der große feuerklotz liegt immer noch unlootet da heute
boss tot alle schreien einmal ja endlich gut alle gehenm gucken was dri ist wird gewürfelt und off fertig ist der tag

desweiteren sollte blizzarrd epics und legendarys mal aufwerten habe vorhin in diesem threadh nen post gelesen vonwegen ich will auch mal epics haben ohne 5 stunden wow am tag zu zocken 
wenn es blaue items mit sagen wir mal besseren stats geben würde du würdest dein epic zeug anlassen weil die leute immo so denken
ich wurde letzen mit pvp twink angeschrieben full s3 ja auch schultern vor s4 ob ich mit bt gehe die suchten nur nen full epic mage und sagen wir es mal so die haben betrachtet geguckt epics gut es wurde nichtmal auf die stats geguckt hatte ihn dann gefragt ob er mich meint weil ich ja s3 an habe jaja full epic reicht 

WTF


----------



## Draco1985 (30. Juni 2008)

Nun, auch wenn er es etwas drastisch formuliert hat der "Whiner" in einigen Punkten durchaus recht.

1. Die sogenannte "Community" (man sollte mal daran erinnern dass sich das mal auf deutsch "Spielergemeinde" nannte, bevor man den Anglizismus hernehmen musste um es von einem Begriff abzusetzen, der etwas mit "Gemeinsam", "Zusammen", "Miteinander" zu tun hat) ist keine mehr, nur noch eine Ansammlung von missgünstigen Egomanen (an diesem Punkt eine Entschuldigung an die wenigen Ausnahmen von der Regel die sich hier noch finden). Danke übrigens an die, die diesem Argument mit jedem Flame erneut Beweise liefern. Auch hier im Thread.

2. Das Spielniveau nähert sich mit rasender Geschwindigkeit dem Nullpunkt. Daran ändern auch Kommentare der Art "Das ist ein Spiel und keine Arbeit!" nicht. Wenn ich mal zwischendurch was zocken will dann greif ich mir ein Flash-Spiel, Moorhuhn oder etwas ähnlich anspruchsvolles. Da hab ich was für die fünf Minuten Abwechslung zwischendurch.

Wenn ihr ernsthaft WoW auf so einem Niveau haben wollt, dann stellt sich echt die Frage ob ihr sie noch alle beisammen habt. Das ist ein trauriger Trend in der Spielebranche, aber man muss ja nicht jeden Trend mitmachen.

Wenn hier der Begriff "erarbeitet" auftaucht werden direkt die hirnlosesten Flames rausgeholt. Ihr findet das seltsam, dass man in einem Spiel auf ein Ziel hinarbeiten muss? Dann spielt mal nicht nur Diablo und WoW (sprich als RPGs getarnte Hack and Slays), sondern versucht euch an einem Spiel des Kalibers von Baldur's Gate, Final Fantasy oder Fallout. Die gelten nicht umsonst als Legenden unter den RPGs. Ihr werdet überrascht sein, wieviel Arbeit und Einsatz dazugehört diese Spiele zu meistern und wie viel Spaß sowas machen kann.

3. Die Grafik... Oh mein Gott, das Thema schon wieder... Nein, ich werde jetzt nicht gegen Wände anreden und nochmal darauf hinweisen dass der Comicstil von WoW durchaus ein paar (Hundert) Polygone mehr vertragen hätte ohne an Charme zu verlieren oder auf 08/15-Rechnern unspielbar zu werden...

Aber dass man eine Engine programmiert die Ressourcensparend sein soll und sie dann mit Leuchteffekten an jeder Ecke vollballert ist wirklich nur noch zum Heulen... Oder glaubt ihr dass die reine Spielerzahl in Shattrath die FPS derart drückt? Nein, es sind eure ach-so-coolen weil kiddiefreundlich-bunten Pseudo-Lichtschwerter, -äxte, -stäbe und so weiter...

4. Was die E-Sport-Tauglichkeit der Arena im Speziellen oder WoW im Ganzen angeht möchte ich dieses Zitat nochmal hervorheben, damit es sich jeder ausdrucken, rot anstreichen und an den Monitor pinnen kann:



> Was genau haben Critwertungen, automatisch zielende Geschosse, und Equipment/Lineup - abhängige Kämpfe mit ESport zu tun?



Seht's ein - nichts davon ist "Skill", das ist einfaches Numbercrunching, das jeder PC ohne einen User der ihn bedient alleine draufhätte.

Das was echten Skill in echten E-Sports-Spielen ausmacht wird bei WoW konsequent ausgehebelt. Bei Shootern ist es vor allem Koordination - z.B. die Fähigkeit einem Gegner der um die Ecke biegt zielsicher einen Headshot verpassen zu können, statt ihn mit ungezielten Salven zu beharken. Bei WoW trifft jede Attacke, jeder Schuss, jeder Spell aufgrund von Werten die im Computer durchgerechnet werden. Der Spieler hat darauf keinen Einfluss. Bei Echtzeitstrategie sind die richtig guten Spieler in der Lage an mehreren Fronten gleichzeitig zu sein, eine Armee zu dirigieren, gleichzeitig einen Flankenangriff zu starten und die eigene Basis hochzuziehen - und das in einer Geschwindigkeit dass der Gegner denkt dass er gerade gegen mehrere Spieler antritt. Bei WoW steht solcher Spielgeschwindigkeit allermindestens der GCD im Wege.

Soviel zu meinen Cents, sind wie immer etwas mehr als zwei, aber das Wechselgeld behaltet ihr mal schön.


----------



## Taschat (30. Juni 2008)

An meinen Vorposter ...

Besser hätte man es wohl nicht schreiben können




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mitrandor (30. Juni 2008)

gelesen, nachgedacht, für nerviges standart geweine befunden, was hier jedoch an antworten gegebn wird is dafür wieder sehr intelligent und interessant.


----------



## StormofDoom (30. Juni 2008)

seht es mal aus den Augen der nicht-dauer-spieler im grunde gibt es keine nachteile für irgendjemanden momentan soweit ich das sehen kann

ihr wollt mir jez nich weißmachen das WoW am anfang zu seiner "Bughöchsten" (sag ich einfach mal) Zeit besser war als jetzt oder? Die einzige große Änderung ist das sie das Spiel für Gelegenheitsspieler interessanter gemacht haben klar das jetzt durch diese änderungen sich manche zu gut deutsch verarscht vorkommen aber ihr müsst das auch von deren seite sehen 

ich persönlich bin auch gegen manche änderungen die vorgenommen wurden und werden aber ich akzeptiere es wegen anderen menschen die ich auch selbst kenne die das spiel etwas einfacher haben möchten es ist leider nicht so das man einen Schwierigkeitsgrad für einzelne Personen einstellen kann (Ausnahme: Heroic Mode bei einigen Instanzen) 

ihr könnt meinen beitrag jetzt gern in der luft zerreißen oder ähnliches mir war jetzt wichtig euch daran zu erinnern und meine meinung zu sagen

in diesem Sinne: Sayonara


----------



## [DM]Zottel (30. Juni 2008)

Was er schreibt passt eigentlich zur aktuellen Situation, nur hätte er sich vielleicht etwas gewählter ausdrücken können. Aber den Vorschlag des 2. Posters im Orginalthread find ich gut. Den Abschiedsbrief besser als Audio File reinzustellen. Mit der richtigen Betonung kann ich mir das ganz lustig vorstellen und die gefühlten 300 Idioten die nur geantwortet haben dass sie den Text nicht gelesen haben weil er zu lang war könnten ihn dann auch als Hörspiel reinziehen.


----------



## Sorzzara (30. Juni 2008)

Ich glaube seine Wortwahl war Absicht ^^

Er wollte scheinbar mit seinem Beitrag mehrere Dinge erreichen, und so wie ich es sehe, hat er das auch getan:

-Provokation. Er weiss scheinbar, dass es eine Menge Spieler gibt, die keine Ahnung haben wie gut WoW mal wirklich war, für die WoW das beste geilste oberstechersupergame vom anderen Stern ist, und die sich mit Freuden auf jeden noch so intelligenten Kommentar stürzen (Und bei allem Flame...wer so einen Text mal eben aus der Hand schüttelt kann nicht unintelligent sein) werden um flames zu tippen, deren Wortanzahl meist direkt proportional zum IQ des Schreibenden ist. Damit amüsiert er jene Spieler, die seiner Meinung sind, siehe Eigenkommentar im Forum Zitat: "Euer Flame nährt meine Macht"

-Amusement. Seine Wortwahl ist bissig, aber Satirisch überzogen, und ich denke das weis er selbst am besten. Er will mit seinem Text all jene die intelligent genug sind darüber nachzudenken unterhalten, und das gelingt ihm auch wenn man den nachfolgenden Posts folgt.

-Kritik. Selbsterklärend eigentlich, aber Kritik auf eine Weise die (für mich) nicht boshaft rüberkommt. Ich lese aus dem Post heraus, dass er das Spiel wirklich MAG, es wahrscheinlich suchtmässig gezockt hat, und jetzt mit Schrecken sieht was aus dem Game dass er so anders kennen und lieben gelernt hat (ok, das is vielleicht ein bisschen übertrieben) mit der Zeit geworden sind...und auch wenn ich selber nicht der erfahrene WoWler bin, lese ich dieselbe Haltung aus vielen der Posts hier und im Blizz. Forum heraus.


Am anfang hab ichs selber für einen weiteren Heulthread gehalten, aber nach dem 2ten oder dritten mal lesen bin ich inzwischen fast ein Fan von dem Jungen ^^
Heulthreads, ála "Mimimimi, der ist so stark der doofe Hexer nerft den mal PPPLLLLLZZZZZZZZZZ" sehen anders aus (Und werden hauptsächlich von solchen Leuten geschrieben, die ihre Minderwertigkeitskomplexe in flameposts abladen"


----------



## FoolsTome (30. Juni 2008)

softcake_orange schrieb:


> Was ist denn so schlimm daran, dass jeder Depp Epix bekommen kann?



Das kann man von 2 seiten sehen. 
Die leute haben sich das nicht verdient.
ODER
Super, so kann man leichter nachzügler für Raids bekommen.

Beides irgendwie interessante denkansätze, aber der erste gefällt mir persönlich besser.


----------



## Sebasti92 (30. Juni 2008)

Höhö! Für die Horde!


----------



## Jenny84 (30. Juni 2008)

in wow geht es doch letztendlich nur darum 1. 70 zu werden und dann 2. die bestmögliche ausrüstung zu bekommen.

Aber sch... drauf ich spiels weils mir fun bringt nicht mehr nicht weniger  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

warum sieht der zwinkersmilie eigentlich so böse aus?


----------



## Stonewhip (30. Juni 2008)

Sorzzara schrieb:


> Ich glaube seine Wortwahl war Absicht ^^
> 
> [...]


(Ein "full quote" erspar ich uns allen an dieser Stelle einmal.)

So siehts aus. Es geht nicht darum, "herumzuheulen", sondern aufzuzeigen, das dieses Spiel bald keine "Stammgemeinde" mehr haben wird, wenn es so weitergenervt wird um die MASSE (casuals) zu bedienen, da schlicht und ergreifend die Herausforderungen fehlen werden.

Im meinen Augen könnte dieser Post (BLOG ?) auch von Barlow sein, nur eben mal nicht für eine Klasse, sondern für's gesammte Spiel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Urengroll (30. Juni 2008)

Also das WoW einem nach 3 Jahren keinen Spaß mehr macht ist für mich doch logisch. Ein Spiel muss für mich abwechselnd sein und ich denke nicht, das es nach 3 Jahren noch Abwechlung bringt.

Hey und über den Post kann ich nur lachen. Was er damit bezwecken wollte ist mir eigentlich schnuppe. 
Wenn ich Blizzard wäre, würde ich alles genaus so machen wie bisher. So wird eben gewirtschaftet und nicht anders.Zigartetten werden auch immer teuer und ers gibt
immer noch Menschen, die rauchen und genauso wird es in 2 Jahren Menschen geben, die immer noch WoW spielen.


----------



## Rolandos (30. Juni 2008)

Wirklich interessant. Frage mich nurm warum der Schreiber 3 Jahre dazu brauchte, festzustellen das WOW nicht taugt. Für mich stand das eigtendlich schon nach einigen Wochen fest, das da wahrscheinlich nichts mehr kommt, auch wenn man 70 ist. Und ich hatte Recht behalten.  3, 4, 5, 6, mal die gleichen einfachen Instanzen zu machen, nur weil man Ruf oder sowas brauchte, habe ich schon gehasst.
Gebe zu die grossen Inzen habe ich nie gesehen aber mehr malsKara hat mir dann gereicht. Nach 5 Monaten war Schluss. Die verspielten Stunden hätte ich was anderes machen sollen, und wenn es nur Spazierengehen gewesen währe.
Am meisten aber haben mich die ferngelekten Pfeile oder Magie schüsse genervt und das man nicht in Deckung gehen konnte, mal ganz zu schweigen davon, das man durch den Gegner laufen konnte. TOTAL BESCHEUERT das Ganze. Dann hat man den Gegner im Visier wird man angemekert "Nicht in der Sichtlinie" der Gegner aber konnte trotzdem durch die Wände ballern.
Lassen wir das.


----------



## Neque neque (30. Juni 2008)

Vorschlag: jeder flamt nochmal in diesen thread, dann wird der geschlossen, danke.
Vote 4 /close

mfg andi


----------



## Holzigang (30. Juni 2008)

hi,

naja einiges mag stimmen was er da schreibt, aber man muss an seinem Text auch harte Kritik anbringen.

1. toll man bekommt epix in den Hintern geschoben aber mal ganz ehrlich, Kara - S1 - S2, nenn ich persönlich nich wirklich epics. Das ist nur ein bissel besseres blaues equip mit lila farbe
2. nicht alle gehen nur kara , tk, ssc, mh ,bt wo es schon taktiken gibt. Es gibt auch Leute die Sunwell raiden wo es keine Taktiken gibt und ich persönlich finde das wo es keine Taktiken viel besser selber erforschen!!

das nur ein kleiner auszug, hier könnte man stundenlang weiter machen.
Was er jedoch richtig sieht ist das ständige Instanzen generfe. Das geht mir persönlich auch voll auf die Eier. Ich erinnere mal an TdM. Die Inni is neu man wiped ein paar mal weil sich keienr so wirklich auskennt und schon gibt es 5mio nerf rufe. Mittlerweile kann man TdM hero ja mit 3-4 Leuten innerhalb von 30-45min schaffen THX blizzard!


MfG


----------



## Bears (30. Juni 2008)

Was glaubt Ihr warum Blizzard den Weg geht? Ganz klar geht es nur (oder hauptsächlich) um verkaufen. Blizzard will Geld verdienen und das geht nur wenn genug Leute WOW spielen. Irgendwann vergeht jedem die Lust zu raiden, wenn kein Erfolg da ist, also wird es vereinfacht. Klar schreien die HC Raider herum. Nur das ist ein sehr kleiner Teil in Blizzards Einnahme. Der grosse Teil sind die Casualgamer. Und die wollen Erfolg sehen.
Ich denke mir auch den anderen Onlingames wird das gleiche Schicksal widerfahren. Und nur wegen einer besseren Grafik wie AOC gebe ich nicht nochmals 13 Euro aus. Auch da wird nur gelevelt und Inis geraidet. Und da mann ja die weiblichen Chars nackt herumlaufen kann, sind da sicherlich einige Kiddis am Werk.


----------



## Shrukan (30. Juni 2008)

er hat wirklich recht was er da schreibt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 deshalb warte ich auch nur noch auf WAR!
AoC werde ich mir wahrscheinlich im August besorgen um da mal zu gucken ;D

Und wer mal genauer hinguckt, welche Leute da kritisieren, das sind die die schon seit Jahren das Spiel spielen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und haben daher ein gutes Recht.
Die ganzen jungen Spieler haben kP davon wie WoW früher war. Überhaupt nicht!

dickes /sign


----------



## Draco1985 (30. Juni 2008)

Bears schrieb:


> Der grosse Teil sind die Casualgamer. Und die wollen Erfolg sehen.



Nur ein Idiot würde den Casualgamern diesen Erfolg absprechen wollen. Worum es geht ist dass man für Erfolg immer weniger tun muss. Immer leichtere Bosse, immer mehr 10er-Instanzen, immer weniger Anspruch.

Ich glaube niemand würde sich aufregen wenn der "Hardcore"-Content nicht unter dem Gewhine der "Casuals" zu leiden hätte und die ihre eigenen Betätigungsmöglichkeiten bekämen, statt die eigentlich für die Hardcore-Spieler eingerichteten Inhalte zurecht generft zu bekommen.


----------



## Slavery (30. Juni 2008)

Ich finds lustig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Baltimus (30. Juni 2008)

Ok, der Text hat
- seine Richtigkeit
- ist nett geschrieben

aber
- wen interessiert so etwas? Was will der Typ mit seinem Thread bezwecken? Seinen Humor beweisen?

ich finde, jeder sollte das Spiel spielen wenn ers gut findet, der Rest kann sich ja den hoch angepriesenen WAR oder AoC widmen, aber nicht einen neuen Thread eröffnen, nur um von manchen Leuten zu hören "ja, das finde ich auch, WoW ist scheiße, ich hör auch auf".

Sry, aber das ist und bleibt meine Meinung.

Mfg Balti


----------



## Draco1985 (30. Juni 2008)

Baltimus schrieb:


> Ok, der Text hat
> - seine Richtigkeit
> - ist nett geschrieben
> 
> ...



Ohja, der Standardsatz der WoW-Spieler: "Bloß keine Kritik, bäh, da könnte man sich ja anstecken und am Ende findet man noch heraus dass WoW gar nicht so toll ist wie man immer gedacht hat!"  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## StormofDoom (30. Juni 2008)

Draco1985 schrieb:


> Ohja, der Standardsatz der WoW-Spieler: "Bloß keine Kritik, bäh, da könnte man sich ja anstecken und am Ende findet man noch heraus dass WoW gar nicht so toll ist wie man immer gedacht hat!"
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



wenn du richtig gelesen hättest wäre dir der teil mit -seine Richtigkeit aufgefallen

mit anderen worten er akzeptiert die kritik


----------



## Draco1985 (30. Juni 2008)

StormofDoom schrieb:


> wenn du richtig gelesen hättest wäre dir der teil mit -seine Richtigkeit aufgefallen
> 
> mit anderen worten er akzeptiert die kritik



Der Teil ist mir nicht entgangen. Trotzdem nervt diese Einstellung dass jemand der das Spiel nicht mag einfach still zu sein und zu gehen hat. Das ist nämlich kindisch und nichts weiter.


----------



## Clusta (30. Juni 2008)

> Und was genau, bitte, WAS GENAU meint ihr mit dem Schere - Stein - Papier System? Ich spiele eine MS Krieger Healdudu Kombi....nichts, GAR NICHTS, was nicht entweder einen S Status über uns ist, (Was bei full S3, auf dem Weg nach S4 schwierig sein dürfte) oder Full SWP Equippt ist hat auch nur IM ANSATZ etwas zu melden...schere Stein Papier....*ja, nur dass der Stein Brennt, und das Papier mit Benzin getränkt ist.*



made my day xD


----------



## Programmchef (30. Juni 2008)

Traurig aber wahr...
jedoch geil geschrieben^^


----------



## Itto (30. Juni 2008)

leider zu viel wahres dran...
aber dennoch zum Teil lustig.


----------



## Jenny84 (30. Juni 2008)

Und ausserdem...wen kümmerts das die Augen brennen von sovielen Kanten, oder Wälder so aussehen als wären sie aus einem Klonlabor in Baden Würtemberg entfleucht, wenn alles, wirklich ALLES, und damit meine ich auch noch die klitzekleinste Stinkedolchwaffe in einem FEUERWERK an leuchttexturen Erstrahlt? Klar, issn Fantasymmorpg, insofern passen Lichtschwerter nicht WIRKLICH rein, aber hey....das ganze vereinfacht die Raids doch enorm, ich meine, wenn son Boss von oben nen Raid in 2Mio Farben blinkend auf sich zulaufen sieht, müsster doch eigentlich einen EPileptischen Anfall kriegen und tot umfallen, oder? 


ich fand den abschnitt nicht schlecht!
was hab ich gelacht vor allem über das mit dem Epileptischen Anfall da konnt ich nimmer  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fehlfunktion (30. Juni 2008)

Sehr Sehr netter Post von ihm im Blizz Forum.
Konnte mich vor lachen kaum noch halten aber seien wir mal ehrlich. ER hat leider RECHT

Doch nun mal zur schlechten Seite und zwar zur der Community  die hier mit "mimimi" , "Wayne" "Käse zum Whine" , "Pipi in den Augen" und ähnliche intelligenten Comments sich in den Vordergrund schieben wollen oder auch einfach nur ihren Post Counter hochtreiben wollen.

Was will uns der TE diese genialen Threats sagen ? oder vor Augen führen ?

Ganz einfach - Das das Game im Grunde schon tot ist und die Community schweigend da sitzt und zuschaut. 
Anstatt mal Blizz zu zeigen was aus dem Schrott WoW geworden ist und die Accs auf Eis legen ( und nur so kann man die treffen ) damit die mal richtig aktiv werden zahlt ihr brav eure 13 klunker jeden Monat und Blizz reibt sich die Hände an den Dummen die die Kasse voll machen.


Und was macht ihr ?

JUBEL JUBEL JUBEl WolK kommt raus , juhu. Genauso wie ein Junkie der sich jeden Tag ein Schuss setzt um HAPPY zu sein.

Blizz macht genau den selben Scheiß wie bei BC , Ruf farmen , Inze rennen für Plastik Epics usw. genau das was der TE im Blizz Forum angeprangert hat.

Denn wenn ich mal ehrlich sein kommt mir 90% der Leute hier so vor als würden die vor dem einloggen in WoW die paar Gehirnzellen die noch vorhanden sind einfach abschalten und nicht mehr über das Game nachdenken.

so und nun lasst den Flametrain starten  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bears (30. Juni 2008)

@ Draco

Anspruch? Für wen? glaubst Du ein Casualgamer würde die Inis auf dem Schwierigkeitsgrad je mal clearen. Glaubst Du sie können so viel Zeit in ein Game investieren wie die Gilden die wohl, wenn überhaupt, Teilzeit arbeiten. Eher nein, oder? Blizzard hat die Inis nicht einen Tag nach erscheinen genervt. Da wurde sicherlich darauf geachtet wie der Fortschritt der einzelnen Instanzen ist und dementsprechend der Mehrheit der Spieler angepasst. Glaube mir da sind Profis am Werk. Die wissen genau wie man ein Spiel vermarktet und was dafür zu tun ist.


----------



## xFraqx (30. Juni 2008)

Tikume schrieb:


> Typishcer Raidspieler dem klargeworden ist dass er seine Freizeit für Lila Items verschwendet hat und nun andere für seine Misere verantwortlich macht.



'nuff said.


----------



## dragon1 (30. Juni 2008)

also wenn ich sowas lese denk ich mir wer soetwas schreibt und alles schlecht macht KANN nicht besser sein als der den er beleidigt.


----------



## dragon1 (30. Juni 2008)

Ahramanyu schrieb:


> Macht es den Gelegenheitsspielern Spaß, gegen anspruchslose Bosse zu kämpfen oder Brainafk in Schlachtfeldern herumzudümpeln, wobei man sogar nocht mit tollen Gegenständen belohnt wird?


nein.
fuer die casuals sind die niedrigeren bosse fast genauso schwierig wie raidspielern ihre.ein casual wird ilidan und so nie legen (ausser lvl 80)
und das man epixxxxx zu leicht bekommt:es ist egal ob der wert gleich ist-wenn man einen mit bt und einen mit fast gleichstarken s4 sachen sieht,bewundert man eher den mit illidan-equip.
beide seiten geben das was sie koennen und beide kriegen belohnungen ,die fuer den zeitaufwand waren.
und die raid-spieler koennten wohl ohne abzeichen-equip nicht ins *raid-geschaeft* einsteigen.
ausserdem dauert das auch ziemlich lang fuer die abzeichensachen.


----------



## Shadowlink! (30. Juni 2008)

Mal ehrlich...was wollt ihr Schneesturmjungs eigentlich aus dem Spiel machen? 
Euer "PvE-Content" ist inzwischen ein lilaitemgebläse, an dem man nur lang genug Kurbeln muss, damit man anschliessend sein Rektum an die Ausgabeöffnung andocken kann.

Oh man, dass ist einfach nur zum Totlachen xD
Was ich aber nie verstehen werde, ist warum fast jeder, der mit WoW aufhört, nochmal die Foren mit weiterem Müll zumüllen muss
und das Spiel nochmal in den Dreck zieht. Sollen diese doch einfach aufhören und gut ist. :O


----------



## Sorzzara (30. Juni 2008)

dragon1 schrieb:


> nein.
> fuer die casuals sind die niedrigeren bosse fast genauso schwierig wie raidspielern ihre.ein casual wird ilidan und so nie legen (ausser lvl 80)
> und das man epixxxxx zu leicht bekommt:es ist egal ob der wert gleich ist-wenn man einen mit bt und einen mit fast gleichstarken s4 sachen sieht,bewundert man eher den mit illidan-equip.
> beide seiten geben das was sie koennen und beide kriegen belohnungen ,die fuer den zeitaufwand waren.
> ...




Die Abzeichenitems waren nicht immer auf knapp unter BT - Niveau

Kara clear = 22 Marken in 3 Stunden
Bota hero clear = 5 Marken in 1 Stunde
So lange dauerts auch wieder nicht according to diversen Guides


----------



## Rednoez (30. Juni 2008)

"Euer "PvE-Content" ist inzwischen ein lilaitemgebläse, an dem man nur lang genug Kurbeln muss, damit man anschliessend sein Rektum an die Ausgabeöffnung andocken kann."


Einfach genial.


----------



## Draco1985 (1. Juli 2008)

Bears schrieb:


> @ Draco
> 
> Anspruch? Für wen? glaubst Du ein Casualgamer würde die Inis auf dem Schwierigkeitsgrad je mal clearen. Glaubst Du sie können so viel Zeit in ein Game investieren wie die Gilden die wohl, wenn überhaupt, Teilzeit arbeiten. Eher nein, oder? Blizzard hat die Inis nicht einen Tag nach erscheinen genervt. Da wurde sicherlich darauf geachtet wie der Fortschritt der einzelnen Instanzen ist und dementsprechend der Mehrheit der Spieler angepasst. Glaube mir da sind Profis am Werk. Die wissen genau wie man ein Spiel vermarktet und was dafür zu tun ist.



Ein guter Rat: Mach dich nicht lächerlich indem du versuchst die Spielzeitfrage in eine Diskussion um den Anspruch miteinzubeziehen.

Dass das Raiden viel Zeit verschlingt mag man als gegeben hinnehmen. Das ließe sich jedoch durchaus in den Griff bekommen, wenn Blizzard mal weiter als bis zu ihrer kollektiven Nasenspitze (oder besser: weiter als bis zur Geldbörse in der kollektiven Hosentasche) denken würde. Da gibt es einige Möglichkeiten die mir als Laien im Gamedesign auf Anhieb einfallen und die dem Content wesentlich weniger schaden würden als das dauernde Rumgenerfe, zum Beispiel die Einführung mehrerer Rücksetzpunkte in einer Instanz um zeitaufwändige Raids auf mehrere Abende verteilen zu können, Abschaffung des Trashmob-Respawns um effektiv dasselbe zu erreichen oder die Aufteilung einer Instanz in mehrere Flügel an deren Ende jeweils ein Boss hängt. Stattdessen tun die blauen Herren aber was? Genau, sie vereinfachen den Content, weil das ja die Zeitproblematik löst, die sich aus dem langwierigen Trashmob-Gekloppe ergibt... Sicher... Genauso wie der TR die Tankproblematik lösen wird. Selbsttäuschung ist scheinbar alles in diesem Geschäft.

Tatsache ist dass viele Casuals selbst mit der Möglichkeit 24/7 zu spielen UND vorgeschriebenen und detaillierten Guides selbst an vergleichsweise einfachen Bossfights scheitern würden. Das ist kein Problem des Spiels sondern der Spieler. Und ich mag das etwas konservativ sehen, aber ich bin es gewohnt dass der Spieler sich an das Spiel anpasst, nicht umgekehrt. Wenn es zu schwer ist, tja, dann heißt das wohl, dass ich nicht gut genug spiele. Und hier kommt das Paradoxon: Anstatt an sich selbst zu arbeiten, seine Art des Spielens zu überdenken, zu kritisieren und zu verbessern setzt sich Kollege 08/15-Casual hin und spamt die Foren mit "NERF BOSS XYZ!!!111einseinself"-Threads voll. Und es ist lächerlich von Blizzard auf diese Art von Spielern zu reagieren indem das Spiel solange vereinfacht wird, bis es keine Spammer mehr gibt anstatt einfach einen einzigen vorgefertigten Satz zu antworten:

"Es tut uns leid wenn Spieler nicht in der Lage sind, den vollen Umfang unseres High-End-Contents zu genießen. Trotzdem sehen wir diesen Content als Herausforderung an, der sich die Spieler stellen müssen. Die Empfindung dass dieser Content unmöglich zu bewältigen sei ist ein Irrtum, da ausgiebige Tests ergeben haben dass es Lösungsmöglichkeiten gibt und entsprechende Anleitungen betreits von fortgeschrittenen Gilden verfasst und im Internet allen Spielern zugänglich gemacht wurden."

Und jetzt sag du mir nochmal, dass das alles so toll durchdacht und analysiert ist. Das ist dieselbe Taktik, die Mami und Papi anwenden, wenn Junior mal wieder schreit und sie keinen Bock haben sich mit ihm auseinanderzusetzen: "Gib dem Gör was es haben will, dann ist es schon ruhig..." Welche Qualität oder Auswirkungen diese Erziehungsmethoden haben muss ich wohl keinem erklären, hoffe ich. Die "Community" hier gibt die Antwort darauf ja jeden Tag aufs Neue und mit jedem Tag wird es peinlicher.

WoW mag das kommerziell erfolgreichste MMO aller Zeiten sein, es ist aber traurigerweise gleichzeitig auch das Spiel bei dem am deutlichsten ist dass es ohne Spieler wesentlich besser ausgesehen hätte. Das Problem mit dem Mainstream ist eben, dass er nur die enthält, die überleben indem sie mit dem Strom schwimmen und nicht für sich selbst entscheiden können, was was sie mögen und was nicht.


----------



## FERT (1. Juli 2008)

der typ ist nicht lächerlich der typ hat einfach nur recht.
ich spiel das spiel auch 3 jahre am stück und bei gott, ich kann das was er sagt so unterschreiben.
im endeffekt hat er doch recht?
schere-stein-papier prinzip? ist so! siehe welche kombos lustigerweise IMMER oben sind.
pve wird zu simple? ist so! siehe die 1000 casuals die schon an 'hohe progress epics'  kommen (man muss ja auch alle inis nerfen ... warum auch immer).
wow ist grafisch nicht anspruchsvoll? ist so! ich hab mein system in den 3 jahren nicht 1x geupdated und wow läuft immernoch 1A .. wtf? cO
nein ich werde nicht aufhören :< ... denn mich stört das MOMENTAN nicht weiter. aber recht hat er trotzdem.


----------



## Caliostra (1. Juli 2008)

Mit einem gewissen Grinsen und dem einen oder andern Seufzer habe ich das ganze durchgelesen, und ich kann dem Schreiber eigentlich nur zustimmen. Was Blizzard aus WoW gemacht hat, lässt sich eigentlich nur noch dadurch erklären, das nicht mehr die Designer, die mal das Spiel ursprünglich entwickelt haben, das Sagen haben, sondern diejenigen, die nur noch die Dollarzeichen in den Augen haben. 

Und wer bringt bitte mehr Geld in die Kasse von Schneesturm ? Casuals oder Progamer ? Blizzard ist es egal, das sie die Leute vergrätzen, denen sie eigentlich den Erfolg von WoW zu verdanken haben. Die Casuals, das sind die, die das Geld in die Kasse spülen, und die will man zufrieden stellen. Also werden die Endbosse entschärft, die PVP Sets leichter zugänglich gemacht und als andere ebenfalls vereinfacht; auf Level 70 zu kommen ist heute innerhalb von acht Tagen reiner Spielzeit möglich. Und die neueste Vereinfachung, Reiten ab Level 30 für 35 Gold, wird mit dem nächsten Patch eingeführt. 

Auch die Tendenz, immer mehr PVP ins Spiel zu bringen, ist ein Indiz für die Tatsache, das eher die Casuals zufrieden gestellt werden sollen, als die PVE – Progamer. Die Entwicklung von komplett neuen Instanzen ist kostenintensiv, und lässt sich nicht in Ländern wie China oder Indien erledigen. Die Einführung der Arena ist so ein genialer Schachzug; man muß im Endeffekt nur jedes Jahr neues Equip definieren und setzt die Saison um eine Nummer hoch. Wenig Aufwand, viel Gewinn. 

Langer Rede, kurzer Sinn: was den Leuten wie dem Schreiber im WoW-Forum gegen den Strich geht, ist die Tatsache, das alle Items, alle Siege, alles was man in langen Spielabenden erreicht hat, durch die Änderungen von Blizzard entwertet wird. Aber wie ich schon oben ausführte, ist Blizz das solange egal, solange die Rechnung aufgeht; die Rechnung, das mehr Leute ins Spiel kommen, als Leute aus dem Spiel rausgehen. Interessant ist in dem Zusammenhang allerdings, das Blizzard die alten Werbespots mit Shatner und Co. wieder neu geschaltet hat … könnte es sein, das die Account – Zahlen vielleicht rückläufig sind ? Denn neue Meldungen bezüglich der Accountzahlen hab ich lange nicht mehr gesehen. 

Zum Schluss noch etwas in Richtung der Buffed Moderatoren: „Wessen Brot ich ess, dessen Lied ich pfeif“; es ist klar, das ihr auch gegen den Schreiber des Threads im WoW – Forum stellt, denn man kann ja nicht ein Spiel schlecht reden, mit dem ihr auch Geld verdient. Und das nicht zu knapp, wenn man sich die Preise ansieht, die ihr für eure „Sonder“-hefte verlangt.


----------



## Ahramanyu (1. Juli 2008)

Caliostra schrieb:


> Zum Schluss noch etwas in Richtung der Buffed Moderatoren: &#8222;Wessen Brot ich ess, dessen Lied ich pfeif&#8220;; es ist klar, das ihr auch gegen den Schreiber des Threads im WoW &#8211; Forum stellt, denn man kann ja nicht ein Spiel schlecht reden, mit dem ihr auch Geld verdient. Und das nicht zu knapp, wenn man sich die Preise ansieht, die ihr für eure &#8222;Sonder&#8220;-hefte verlangt.


1) Reine Foren-Moderatoren werden von buffed.de nicht bezahlt. Wir sind freie Mitarbeiter und haben die Aufgabe, uns um alle gegen die Netiquette verstoßenden Gegebenheiten zu kümmern und gegebenenfalls zu entfernen. Kritik, wie sie in diesem Thema gebracht wird, fällt nicht darunter.

2) Reine Foren-Moderatoren dürfen sehr wohl eine eigene Meinung zu Themen besitzen, oder wie möchte man sonst erklären, dass hier verschiedene Meinungen der Forenaufpasser aufeinandertreffen? Vergleiche hierzu mein Geschriebenes mit dem von Tikume.


----------



## FERT (1. Juli 2008)

Der Itemreset ist altbekannt und wer WoW nur deshalb aufhört, naja ... was hat er erwartet? 
Das sich das Spiel ihm anpasst und erst dann neues bringt wenn er es braucht?
Ich find die Itemresets irgendwo total i.O. das hält das Spiel iwo auch am leben, aber das man immer leichter an 'TOP-Equip' kommt ist in meinen Augen einfach ein reiner Schwachsinn.
Weil iwo möchte ich mich abheben. Ich verbringe mehr Zeit in dem Spiel, ich beherrsche meine Klasse also will ich entlohnt werden.
Und das dieser Lohn BESSER ausfallen muss als der von Casuals und (ich sag jetzt mal) Idioten ist in meinen Augen pflicht.
Aber die Tendenz geht leider in die andere Richtung.
Nicht das ich IMBA-EPICS brauch um dann hochnäsig durch die Gegend zu stapfen, aber eine innere Genugtuung ist es alle mal.


:< 

//
lawl moderatoren und bezahlt xD ...
ich empfinde tikume iwie als anti-wow ... von daher <3<3 :<


----------



## Bears (1. Juli 2008)

Draco1985 schrieb:


> Ein guter Rat: Mach dich nicht lächerlich indem du versuchst die Spielzeitfrage in eine Diskussion um den Anspruch miteinzubeziehen.
> 
> Dass das Raiden viel Zeit verschlingt mag man als gegeben hinnehmen. Das ließe sich jedoch durchaus in den Griff bekommen, wenn Blizzard mal weiter als bis zu ihrer kollektiven Nasenspitze (oder besser: weiter als bis zur Geldbörse in der kollektiven Hosentasche) denken würde. Da gibt es einige Möglichkeiten die mir als Laien im Gamedesign auf Anhieb einfallen und die dem Content wesentlich weniger schaden würden als das dauernde Rumgenerfe, zum Beispiel die Einführung mehrerer Rücksetzpunkte in einer Instanz um zeitaufwändige Raids auf mehrere Abende verteilen zu können, Abschaffung des Trashmob-Respawns um effektiv dasselbe zu erreichen oder die Aufteilung einer Instanz in mehrere Flügel an deren Ende jeweils ein Boss hängt. Stattdessen tun die blauen Herren aber was? Genau, sie vereinfachen den Content, weil das ja die Zeitproblematik löst, die sich aus dem langwierigen Trashmob-Gekloppe ergibt... Sicher... Genauso wie der TR die Tankproblematik lösen wird. Selbsttäuschung ist scheinbar alles in diesem Geschäft.
> 
> ...




mach Du dich nicht lächerlich in dem Du versuchts ein Spiel zu erklären, das Du eigentlich nicht kennst. Wenn Du schon Vorschläge bringts dann wende dich an Blizzard. Wenn Du weisst wie es für jedermann recht zu machen ist, dann wede dich an Blizzard. Werde einer von Ihnen. Es sind mitlerweile 10 Mio Spieler und jeder kann und weiss es besser. Klar sitzen bei Blizard nur Nasenbohrer die keine Ahnung von irgend was haben und nur dick Kohle machen. So ein paar Comicsfiguren hat man ja schnell auf jedem PC in einer halben Stunde gemacht, kein Ding.

Du solltes Dir echt mal überlegen was es für so ein Spiel alles braucht und für wen es eigentlich gemacht wird. Nicht nur für die Buffed Community sondern für 10 Mio Spieler weltweit.
Aber es gibt ja noch genug Alternativen für Dich.


----------



## RedDevil96 (1. Juli 2008)

hmmmm  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich muss ja sagen , in einigen punkten hat er wirklich recht ... 
zb die pvp geschichte ... ist echt n witz !!!

Aber in einigen punkten labert er einfach nur noch müll , zb bei den items , wow war schon immer n spiel in dem man gute ausrüstung sammeln wollte/musste...

naja , und zum thema community ... dazu sag ich ma lieber nichts ^^ 

Die schönste Funktion in game ist immer noch die ignore Funktion  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Aber nun gut , ich gehe mal ne runde zocken  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fearz (1. Juli 2008)

Kann dem TE nur zustimmen. Mein Acc läuft auch bald aus und ich werd sicher nicht mehr verlängern...


----------



## Xelyna (1. Juli 2008)

Und da ist er wieder ein 7-seitiger Thread nur weil ein WoW-Spieler aufhört.
Wenn es irgendwann in 10 Jahren kein WoW mehr gibt und es für jeden einzelnen der momentan 10 Mio (?!) Spieler einen solchen Thread gibt... autsch
Jedes mal wenn es um ein solches Thema gibt liest man ein und die selben Argumente.. sowohl von der einen als auch von der andren Fraktion... langweilig


----------



## Draco1985 (1. Juli 2008)

Bears schrieb:


> mach Du dich nicht lächerlich in dem Du versuchts ein Spiel zu erklären, das Du eigentlich nicht kennst.



Wie kommst du zu der Ansicht ich würde WoW "nicht kennen"?



> Wenn Du schon Vorschläge bringts dann wende dich an Blizzard.



Schlaumeier. In letzter Zeit schonmal einen Blick in das offizielle Vorschlagsforum (US) geworfen? Das quillt über vor Vorschlägen und einige davon sind sogar sehr brauchbar. Werden wir davon jemals etwas ingame zu sehen bekommen? Nein. Und warum? Weil die breite Masse die am wenigsten Ahnung hat nicht nach Neuerungen schreit, sondern nur nach Buffs, Nerfs und "Äpixxx".



> Wenn Du weisst wie es für jedermann recht zu machen ist, dann wede dich an Blizzard. Werde einer von Ihnen.



Bei Blizzard anfangen? Damit ich mir dann auch von einem BWL-Heini anhand von Kundenstatistiken erklären lassen darf warum nicht Ideen umgesetzt werden die spielerischen Wert haben, sondern nur das wonach am lautesten geheult wird? Danke, ich verzichte. Wenn Gamedesign, dann für Independent-Produktionen bei denen die Leute die Entscheidungen treffen die AHNUNG haben, nicht die die GELD haben.



> Es sind mitlerweile 10 Mio Spieler und jeder kann und weiss es besser. Klar sitzen bei Blizard nur Nasenbohrer die keine Ahnung von irgend was haben und nur dick Kohle machen. So ein paar Comicsfiguren hat man ja schnell auf jedem PC in einer halben Stunde gemacht, kein Ding.
> 
> Du solltes Dir echt mal überlegen was es für so ein Spiel alles braucht und für wen es eigentlich gemacht wird. Nicht nur für die Buffed Community sondern für 10 Mio Spieler weltweit.
> Aber es gibt ja noch genug Alternativen für Dich.



Genau da liegt das Problem und das hatte ich oben schonmal geschrieben: Man macht sich bestenfalls lächerlich wenn man das Spiel nach der Meinung von Foren-Whiner-Casuals entwickelt. Oder, wie im Falle von WoW, man reitet das Ganze in den Abgrund.

Man darf nicht versuchen es jedem Recht zu machen indem man das Spiel auf ihn zuschneidet oder irgendwelchen Trends wie dem E-Sports-Müll nachlaufen. Und das hat man bei Blizzard vergessen. Sie haben ein tolles Spiel entworfen und damit eine Linie vorgegeben. Aber anstatt an dieser Linie festzuhalten und das was toll war (PvE) noch zu verbessern werden laufend neue "Features" (z.B. die ganzen Boss-Nerfs) nachgereicht die dem was das Spiel eigentlich mal war komplett entgegenstehen. Und plötzlich ist das Spiel nicht mehr toll, sondern einfach nur noch mauer Durchschnitt - wenn überhaupt.


----------



## Scred (1. Juli 2008)

der arme grüne affe wird einfach von umgebittet aber irgendwo hat der ja schon recht
muss gleich ma einloggen und flamen will solo bt gehen


----------



## CRUSH111 (1. Juli 2008)

Lol der text ist ma sowas von geil geschrieben.Made my day und 10 von 10 Punkten.
Die leute die jetzt alle dazu schreiben wieder mal mimimimi machen doch nur selber mimimimi zu seinem text weil sie nicht in der lage sind mal gegen Argumente zu bringen.Ich find wen man soviel Geld in ein Spiel investiert hat und am Ende entäuscht wird hat man durchaus das Recht mal bisschen mimimimi zu sagen.Ich stimme ihm in den meisten Punkten zu

Die Conterklasse zu Mimimimi thread erstellern ist entstanden---Mimimimiposter gegen Mimimimithreads omg wen euch solche threads stören postet einfach nix niemand zwingt euch das zu lesen


----------



## Emokeksii (1. Juli 2008)

Ich finds lustig das man immer wieder liest "jeder boon kriegt jetzt epix"...

1. Wayne? epix bringen nichts wenn der boon dahinter nicht richtig was anfangen kann.

2. Warum sollte ein mensch mit nem "gesunden" reallife der nicht lust hat jeden tag 5 stunden wow zu spielen nicht auch ein par epix kriegen nur weil jemand nicht so viel zeit in wow steckt ist er kein boon....

Was sich bei wow am schlimmsten entwickelt ist die Comunity nichts weiter.... Es ist ein spiel wo jeden spaß machen soll und jeden die möglichkeit bieten wenigens ein bischen mitzuahlten (was blizzard auch gemerkt hat das viele leute die nicht so viel zeit haben mit wow ab 70 nichts mehr anfangen könn und deswegen mit wotlk die instanzen von so 3 stunden die man brauch auf 1 bis 1/2 runtergesetz werden sollen)

Wenn man zu viel freizeit hat und sich dann drüber aufregt das andere auch ein par lila items kriegen....tut mir leid aber dann würd ich mal einfach ne pause machen es ist immer noch nur ein "spiel" da sollte man sich villeicht mehr über die leute die es spielen aufregen.

Und wie gesagt....nen boon im pvp kann mit diesen lila items auch nicht mehr ausrichten also warum sollte es stören?..... glaub gibt einfach nen par leute die keine richtigen probleme kennen und wow zu viel vom leben einnimmt


----------



## Urengroll (1. Juli 2008)

Fehlfunktion schrieb:


> Sehr Sehr netter Post von ihm im Blizz Forum.
> Konnte mich vor lachen kaum noch halten aber seien wir mal ehrlich. ER hat leider RECHT
> 
> Doch nun mal zur schlechten Seite und zwar zur der Community  die hier mit "mimimi" , "Wayne" "Käse zum Whine" , "Pipi in den Augen" und ähnliche intelligenten Comments sich in den Vordergrund schieben wollen oder auch einfach nur ihren Post Counter hochtreiben wollen.
> ...




Hast du auch eine eigene Meinung oder warum schreibst du anderen Leuten nach? Nur tote Fische schwimmen mit dem Strom. Woran erkennst DU bitte. warum die Community ToT ist?
Hast du keine Geld? 13 Euro lächerlich ! Bist du auf Blizzard neidisch?
Wenn du dir ein Puzzle kaufst brauchst du auch i.d.R. mehrere Stunden, bis es fertig ist. 
Sagst du dann auch dazu, das es Zeitverschwendung ist?
Hast du vielleicht eine eingeschränkte Wahrnehmung oder warum sind 90% deiner Ansicht nach dumm?
Hobby und Sucht ist nicht gleich! 
Ich spiele auch 3,5 Std. Tischtennis am Abend. Ohhh scheiße ich habe meine Zeit schlecht verbraucht.
Am besten setzt man sich auf einem Stuhl und guckt starr auf einem Punkt.(man nenent es Yoga)


----------



## Shaguar93 (1. Juli 2008)

Huhu,

es gibt wirklich viele Leute in WoW,denen Grammatik echt nicht liegt.
Finde es auch schade,dass WoW manchmal echt öde ist,aber ich finde wenn einem das Game nicht mehr gefällt 
dann sollte man es einfach vom PC löschen und ein anderes Game zocken und nicht in einem Forum oder was auch immer das war rumwhinen.

Shaguar 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dergrossegonzo (1. Juli 2008)

Noch so ein armer Mensch der ein Spiel mit der Realität verwechselt.

Wegen mir kriegen alle einen Level 70er in komplett T6 beim ersten einloggen. 

Mal sehen, wie lange die dann am Spiel dran bleiben. Und was will ich mit den "geschenkten" PvP Klamotten
wenn die im PvE nix bringen ?

Ich denke nur die PvPler werden bald alle weg rennen. (Hoffentlich)


----------



## Bears (1. Juli 2008)

@ Draco 1985

ein Spiel spielen heisst nicht es kennen. Damit meinte ich alles was es für ein Spiel braucht von A-Z. 
Aber klar warum bei den Deppen arbeiten und mal eine Änderung anstreben, lieber vor dem PC sitzen und kritisieren, des Deutschen liebster Zeitvertreib.

Und was heisst hier Foren-Whiner Casuals? Lebst wohl nicht in der Realität. Glaube denen muss man nicht erklären wie ein Spiel entwickelt und vermarktet wird. Du solltet mal akzeptieren das es ist wie es ist. Sonst geh AoC oder sonst ein Game spielen.


----------



## siLec00 (1. Juli 2008)

Was für ein Typ^^ Ohh man kann man da nur sagen, da hatte echt einer Langeweile 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ohrensammler (1. Juli 2008)

ich schreibe das gerne immer mal wieder:

Was für eine Coomunity??

Ein Spiel solcher Größe und Vielfalt kann soetwas gar nicht haben!!
Wer das erwartet wird zwangsläufig enttäuscht.

Es gibt PVEler, PVP ler, Areneleute, Schlachtfeldleute, Raider, Farmer, Quester, Twinker, Casuals, Pros, RPler, Kiddys...etc.etc..

Aber es gibt keine einheitliche Community, schminkt euch das ab 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Draco1985 (1. Juli 2008)

Bears schrieb:


> @ Draco 1985
> 
> ein Spiel spielen heisst nicht es kennen. Damit meinte ich alles was es für ein Spiel braucht von A-Z.



Och, ich habe durchaus ein Grundverständnis von Programmierung das mir erlaubt Rückschlüsse auf die Spielmechanik zu ziehen und ich habe eine grobe Ahnung davon was umsetzbar sein könnte. Und davon abgesehen kann so ziemlich jeder Spieler der mal ein wenig darüber nachdenkt was er da spielt einige Schwachpunkte im Design des Spiels erkennen. Denn darauf dass das selbst Laien können basieren u.a. die Wertungen von Spielemagazinen oder Internet-Testplattformen.



> Aber klar warum bei den Deppen arbeiten und mal eine Änderung anstreben, lieber vor dem PC sitzen und kritisieren, des Deutschen liebster Zeitvertreib.



Wenn du glaubst dass die Änderungen bei Projekten wie WoW von Programmierern festgelegt werden, dann ist das dein Problem. Und für den Bereich der tatsächlichen Entscheidungsträger (nämlich Firmenvorstände etc.) habe ich (zum Glück) die "falsche" Ausbildung gemacht. Bei einem Konzern wie Blizzard haben die die die Entscheidungen des Vorstands tatsächlich programmiertechnisch umsetzen können exakt NICHTS zu sagen. Das merkst du auch schon in kleineren Betrieben, wenn du dich mal umhörst.
Programmierer treffen keine Entscheidungen, sie setzen diese Entscheidungen um. Und wenn diese Entscheidungen nur auf der Basis des maximalen Profits getroffen werden kann man noch soviel gute Ideen beisteuern, sie werden einfach ignoriert.



> Und was heisst hier Foren-Whiner Casuals?



Es heißt das was es heißt: Die Leute die in Foren jammern, dass Boss XYZ zu schwer ist, weil sie ihn nicht gelegt kriegen. Dass Klasse ABC "imba" ist, weil sie einmal gegen einen anderen Spieler verloren haben.

Sprich Spieler die nicht in der Lage sind zu erkennen dass ihre Niederlagen nur an ihnen selbst liegen und sie einfach besser spielen müssten um im Spiel weiterzukommen. Stattdessen wird aber gefordertr, dass das Spiel einfacher werden soll, damit sie nicht dazulernen müssen.



> Lebst wohl nicht in der Realität. Glaube denen muss man nicht erklären wie ein Spiel entwickelt und vermarktet wird.



Was Hype-Erzeugung und Vermarktung angeht muss man Blizzard wirklich nichts erklären. Aber wenn sie so perfekt entwickeln, warum gibt es dann Leute wie den Ersteller des hier zitierten Abschieds-Threads die offenbar die Schwächen des angeblich "perfekten" Spiels erkennen, klar aufzeigen und teilweise sogar mit Lösungsvorschlägen versehen können?



> Du solltet mal akzeptieren das es ist wie es ist. Sonst geh AoC oder sonst ein Game spielen.



Dass ich das notgedrungen schon vor langem akzeptiert habe heißt nicht, dass ich nicht auf offensichtliche Probleme des Gamedesigns hinweisen darf oder gar dass ich zu einem Spiel wechseln muss das mich eher periphär tangiert.

"Seid still oder hört auf und seid dann still!" ist und bleibt ein Kiddie- oder Fanboy-Argument.


----------



## Ohrensammler (1. Juli 2008)

Draco1985 schrieb:


> Dass ich das notgedrungen schon vor langem akzeptiert habe heißt nicht, dass ich nicht auf offensichtliche Probleme des Gamedesigns hinweisen darf oder gar dass ich zu einem Spiel wechseln muss das mich eher periphär tangiert.
> 
> "Seid still oder hört auf und seid dann still!" ist und bleibt ein Kiddie- oder Fanboy-Argument.



Da hast du völlig recht!

leider verwendest du genau so ein Argument selber



Draco1985 schrieb:


> Sprich Spieler die nicht in der Lage sind zu erkennen dass ihre Niederlagen nur an ihnen selbst liegen und sie einfach besser spielen müssten um im Spiel weiterzukommen. Stattdessen wird aber gefordertr, dass das Spiel einfacher werden soll, damit sie nicht dazulernen müssen.



Wers nicht schafft ist zu dumm oder schlecht ist genauso wertvoll wie "Seid still oder hört auf und seid dann still!" 
Differenziert betrachtet kann sich im Spiel durchaus herausstellen das ein Boss zu schwer ist.
Ein Anzeichen dafür könnten z.B. massive Spielerbeschwerden sein.

Nicht mit zweierlei Maß messen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Draco1985 (1. Juli 2008)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Da hast du völlig recht!
> 
> leider verwendest du genau so ein Argument selber
> 
> ...



Wenn andere einen Boss geschafft haben an dem ich selber scheitere, dann kann er nicht allgemein zu schwer sein, sondern nur ich selbst nicht gut genug, oder nicht?

"Zu schwer" ist er nur dann wenn es keine Möglichkeit gibt ihn zu besiegen oder wenn man dafür neben nahezu perfektem Zusammenspiel eine Menge Glück braucht. Es ist ja nicht so als hätten die Firstkill-Gilden die Bosse nur mit Hilfe von Cheats niedergerungen - und dann kam eine ganze Welle von Hardciore-Gilden hinterher, die dasselbe ebenfalls geschafft haben. Die haben Guides geschrieben und aufgezeigt WIE sie es geschafft haben. Wo ist das Problem für eine x-beliebige andere Gilde einen Boss dann genauso zu schaffen (den gleichen Ausrüstungsstand vorausgesetzt)?


----------



## Urengroll (1. Juli 2008)

Kann ja jeder!


----------



## Ifrit8820 (1. Juli 2008)

Ich hab mit WoW jetzt erst vor kurzem angefangen und mir ist es schon Recht das manche Sachen leicht sind denn wie soll man sonst als Einsteiger in das Game finden wenn man für jeden Trashmob 10 Versuche braucht.
Außerdem gibt es immernoch genügend Inhalte die einen ordentlichen Schwierigkeitsgrad aufweissen.
Das Sonnenbrunnenplateu zum Beispiel.
Es gibt weltweit nur eine Hand voll Leute die bis jetzt von sich behaupten können ,dass sie Kil Jaeden down haben
und zu denen gehört der typ sicher nicht


Also bitte habt ein Herz für Neueinsteiger den ohne sie würde die Comunity langsam aber sicher aussterben


----------



## Ohrensammler (1. Juli 2008)

Draco1985 schrieb:


> Wenn andere einen Boss geschafft haben an dem ich selber scheitere, dann kann er nicht allgemein zu schwer sein, sondern nur ich selbst nicht gut genug, oder nicht?
> 
> "Zu schwer" ist er nur dann wenn es keine Möglichkeit gibt ihn zu besiegen oder wenn man dafür neben nahezu perfektem Zusammenspiel eine Menge Glück braucht. Es ist ja nicht so als hätten die Firstkill-Gilden die Bosse nur mit Hilfe von Cheats niedergerungen - und dann kam eine ganze Welle von Hardciore-Gilden hinterher, die dasselbe ebenfalls geschafft haben. Die haben Guides geschrieben und aufgezeigt WIE sie es geschafft haben. Wo ist das Problem für eine x-beliebige andere Gilde einen Boss dann genauso zu schaffen (den gleichen Ausrüstungsstand vorausgesetzt)?



Nun ich würde einen Boss dann als zu schwer definieren, wenn ihn nur ein sehr geringer Prozentsatz der Spieler besiegen kann.
Wäre ich Spieledesigner müsste ich mit den Vorwurf gefallen lassen, am Publikum vorbei zu designen.

Ich stelle mir grade vor das der Endgegner in z.B. DOOM 4 nur von 5% der Spieler besiegt werden kann, und ID mit dem Hinweis , naja aber ihr seht es geht doch, die Massen an Beschwerden abwimmelt. Da wär was los.


----------



## soul6 (1. Juli 2008)

KREISCH   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Leute, es ging um den Abschiedsthread und nicht um euer Wohlbefinden in WOW  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

kA ob ihr ihn überhaupt gelesen habt, denn das ist wirklich eine schwere Aufgabe, also Vorsicht !

Ich habe leider jetzt Kopfweh aber wozu versuche ich auch, den Text in´s Deutsche zu übersetzen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Aber das da :
*wenn son Boss von oben nen Raid in 2Mio Farben blinkend auf sich zulaufen sieht, müsster doch eigentlich einen EPileptischen Anfall kriegen und tot umfallen, oder?*


ist mein Lieblingsknüller    


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

lg
randy


----------



## Draco1985 (1. Juli 2008)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Nun ich würde einen Boss dann als zu schwer definieren, wenn ihn nur ein sehr geringer Prozentsatz der Spieler besiegen kann.
> Wäre ich Spieledesigner müsste ich mit den Vorwurf gefallen lassen, am Publikum vorbei zu designen.



Im Gegenteil: Wenn du von vorn herein beabsichtigt hast, dass dieser Boss eine sehr große Herausforderung sein soll und nur von den besten Spielern gelegt werden kann, dann hast du damit dein Ziel erreicht.



> Ich stelle mir grade vor das der Endgegner in z.B. DOOM 4 nur von 5% der Spieler besiegt werden kann, und ID mit dem Hinweis , naja aber ihr seht es geht doch, die Massen an Beschwerden abwimmelt. Da wär was los.



Der Endboss eines SP-Spieles ist auch eine andere Sache, denn ohne den zu besiegen kannst du das Spiel nicht beenden, den Abspann nicht sehen, etc. Ein MMO hat kein ende dass du zwingend erreichen musst. Deswegen können Bosse auch anders angelegt werden. Sie müssen nicht für jeden schaffbar sein, sondern eben nur für die die sehr gut spielen können.


----------



## Ohrensammler (1. Juli 2008)

Draco1985 schrieb:


> Der Endboss eines SP-Spieles ist auch eine andere Sache, denn ohne den zu besiegen kannst du das Spiel nicht beenden, den Abspann nicht sehen, etc. Ein MMO hat kein ende dass du zwingend erreichen musst. Deswegen können Bosse auch anders angelegt werden. Sie müssen nicht für jeden schaffbar sein, sondern eben nur für die die sehr gut spielen können.



Nun das sehe ich und offensichtlich auch Blizz zunehmend anders.


Das ist ein Spiel für den Massenmarkt und wird somit zurecht massenmarkttauglich gemacht.
Ich bin Teil des Massemmarktes deswegen: Juhu.
Die paar 100 Leute denen es dann zu einfach ist. Tja Pech gehabt.
Eure WOW Zeiten neigen sich wohl dem Ende zu.


----------



## Bears (1. Juli 2008)

Draco1985 schrieb:


> Im Gegenteil: Wenn du von vorn herein beabsichtigt hast, dass dieser Boss eine sehr große Herausforderung sein soll und nur von den besten Spielern gelegt werden kann, dann hast du damit dein Ziel erreicht.



Nein ist es eben nicht. Begreifst Du nicht das WOW für die Masse und nicht für ein paar Highgilden gemacht wird? Glaubst Du WOW kann sich halten wenn es wenige vorenthalten bleibt einen Boss zu legen? Begreife mal endlich das Blizzard die Gratwanderung zwischen Anspruch und Casualgame finden muss. Und Sie machen das, in dem sie halt die Contents vereinfachen. So ist es und ich finde es ok.


----------



## Zauma (1. Juli 2008)

Bißchen übertrieben, aber im Kern trifft es.


----------



## Sorzzara (1. Juli 2008)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Nun das sehe ich und offensichtlich auch Blizz zunehmend anders.
> 
> 
> Das ist ein Spiel für den Massenmarkt und wird somit zurecht massenmarkttauglich gemacht.
> ...




Die paar hundert Leute ist gut...eine riesige Menge an Spielern hört jeden Monat auf zu zocken.

Und wenn sich die Zeit in dem WoW Spielskill verlangte dem Ende zuneigt...was dir ja so sehr gefällt...was bleibt denn dann bitte übrig?

Moorhuhnjagd 2.0 ist billiger, hat flüssigere Animationen und wird dann am Ende sogar nen Tick schwerer sein?

Ich spiel doch kein Spiel, das mich fürs rumstehen in BGs belohnt...da motiviert mich dann nichts, aber auch gar nichts mehr zum Weiterzocken, tschuldigung, aber so ist es.


----------



## Ohrensammler (1. Juli 2008)

Sorzzara schrieb:


> Die paar hundert Leute ist gut...eine riesige Menge an Spielern hört jeden Monat auf zu zocken.
> 
> Und wenn sich die Zeit in dem WoW Spielskill verlangte dem Ende zuneigt...was dir ja so sehr gefällt...was bleibt denn dann bitte übrig?
> 
> ...



Naja das ist doch unzulässige Schwarzmalerei.
Entweder ist Megaskill für die Bosse nötig (ihr) oder gar keiner mehr (eure Zukunftsvison).

bewegen wir uns doch gemütlich ins Mittelfeld. Es ist soviel Skill nötig, dass statt 5%, 50 oder 60% in der Lage sind den Boss zu killen. Hört sich doch schon besser an.
Klar, nich schön für die selbsternannte Elite aber so verkauft sich das Spiel auch in Zukunft gut. (und das finde ich fein)

Und gehen wir mal von 9 Millionen Zockern aus und gehen wir mal davon aus das 2 Millionen jetzt aufhören....oh Schreck...dann sind ja bloss noch 7 Millionen übrig..oh Graus das Ende naht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sorzzara (2. Juli 2008)

Wieso Schwarzmalerei, das ist doch genau das was zur Zeit passiert....sieh dir Kara an,...ich meine, DAS soll ein Raid sein? Eine Ini in der "Episches" Equipment dropt? Jede blau equipte Halb afk Gruppe rauscht da durch wie ein Glas Bohnen durch den Verdauungstrakt...und in sowas droppen KLASSENSETS?

mir unverständlich


----------



## Mofriese (2. Juli 2008)

Tikume schrieb:


> Typishcer Raidspieler dem klargeworden ist dass er seine Freizeit für Lila Items verschwendet hat und nun andere für seine Misere verantwortlich macht.



Das wird es sein.


----------



## Ohrensammler (2. Juli 2008)

Sorzzara schrieb:


> Wieso Schwarzmalerei, das ist doch genau das was zur Zeit passiert....sieh dir Kara an,...ich meine, DAS soll ein Raid sein? Eine Ini in der "Episches" Equipment dropt? Jede blau equipte Halb afk Gruppe rauscht da durch wie ein Glas Bohnen durch den Verdauungstrakt...und in sowas droppen KLASSENSETS?
> 
> mir unverständlich



Mein Fehler, ich wollte Schwarzweissmalerei sagen *schäm*

Das heist das nur die Extreme gesucht werden (entweder Profiskill oder gar kein Skill) Grautöne gibst keine.

Hab mich doof ausgedückt


----------



## SehrBoehZe (2. Juli 2008)

Marram schrieb:


> Ich weiss nicht... Auch, wenn er alles natürlich aus einem extremen Blickwinkel beschreibt, so steckt dennoch leider jede Menge Wahrheit dahinter...



.


----------



## Maximolider (2. Juli 2008)

ich verstehe es nicht...und ich werde es wohl nie verstehen..... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
warum regen sich alle so auf über epix? es reicht nicht markenequip usw. zu farmen,um den endcontent zu schaffen,wie oft muss man das wiederholen?dafür braucht es wirklich etwas mehr an skill und raiddisziplin,habe ich mit meiner gilde am eigenen leib erfahren,da wir noch recht frisch im raidcontent sind.
wenn wow wie "früher"wäre,hätten wir wahrscheinlich garkeine chance,weiter als gruul oder maggi zu kommen,so wenigstens eine kleine,danke dafür blizz... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
und so ist es einfach gewollt von blizz,was bringt es,ein paar hardcoregilden bei laune zu halten,von wegen ach so viele spieler,vieleicht 500000,von denen dann vieleicht die hälfte aufhört,als das risiko ein zu gehen,casuals und motivierte,in gilden organisierte,casuals die gerne raiden(ca. 9000000 spieler) zu vergraulen? ich werde es mit meiner gilde nicht schaffen,den letzten boss in bc zu legen,das entspricht bis ende des jahres wohl dem stand von 9 millionen spielern,also schluss mit dem gemecker,alles wäre zu einfach,das ist es weiss gott nicht.
und mal ganz im ernst:wenn man wow so ernst nimmt,das man anderen nichts gönnt,wenn man sich alles hart erarbeitet,wenn man langeweile im spiel hat,weil man den endcontent durch hat,wenn man so richtig stolz ist auf die geilen epix die man trägt(missgunst,siehe oben),wenn einem wow zu einfach ist und man nur auf die kackboons herabblickt......dann ein kleiner tip:
ab zur suchtberatung,vieleicht überlegen,ob man das nicht alles zu ernst nimmt,wow pause machen..... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

in diesem sinne,

max


----------



## Rhon von Cöos (2. Juli 2008)

Wird wieder nur Kacke gepostet hier....
Hab bis 





			
				Tikume schrieb:
			
		

> Also ist das "wahre" Wow ein Spiel in dem Leute die zuviel Zeit auf das Spiel verwenden sich besser fühlen, indem sie einem "elitären" Kreis mit besseren Items angehören der sich von dem Abschaum der Spielermasse abhebt?
> 
> In dem Fall ziehe ich das schlechte Wow vor


 gelesen...dann kam mir die Kotze hoch...sollte dieses Forum echt mal langsam meiden....
*selbst Ohrfeig*


----------



## omg..lol (2. Juli 2008)

also so unrecht hat der typ ned ......bg´s sind zur zeit echt der horror weil alle ruf und ehrem sammeln (farmen durch bots bzw einfach nur rumstehn usw) für scheiss s3 ....

die community ist auch unter aller sau und da will ich net nur den kiddys schuld geben ,obwohl die das spielvergnügen auch ganz schön runter drücken (ja klar ich weiss net alle aber ein grossteil )

und zum epicgebläse kann ich auch nix wiedersprechen 

noch kurz was zum schluss ...PvP sachen sind einfach zu stark die hätten blau bleiben sollen und einfach mehr abhärtung dafür weniger +dmg(jetzt als sicht eines dd) 
dann hätte man ne ganz klare trennung von PvP und PvE ..... aber die teile die man jetzt fürs  !!nichtstun!! bekommt is echt schlimm weil die besser sind als das was in kara und zul droppt (schmuck , ringe , ect.) 

und da versteh ich schon so manchen der sich aufregt

so das war meine meinung dazu .................
 mfg


----------



## Ohrensammler (2. Juli 2008)

Rhon schrieb:


> Wird wieder nur Kacke gepostet hier....
> Hab bis  gelesen...dann kam mir die Kotze hoch...sollte dieses Forum echt mal langsam meiden....
> *selbst Ohrfeig*



Das wäre sicher besser, denn Tikum hat mit jedem Wort aus dem Zitat recht. 
Und wenn es dich dazu bringt das Forum zu meiden, hat sein Zitat auch noch was Gutes bewirkt!


----------



## Delhoven (2. Juli 2008)

Der Jung hat halt Recht. Aber man muss sagen, das wissen wir alle. Ich denke dem ist nur klargeworden das er selber lange für nix geraidet hat.


Aber das EPICgebläse von Blizzard hat halt echt versagt. Jeder Gimp hat jetzt ein S2 set und ich muss mich für meine S2 Schultern schämen die ich am ersten Tag von S2 hatte. Danke Blizz.

Jeder Kara MarkenfarmerJunkie hat Items die auch aus einer T5 Instanz hätten sein können? Gz, wieder ne Raidgilde weniger.

Nerf Casuals undso


----------



## Maximolider (2. Juli 2008)

wie jetzt"für nix"?
ich dachte,das spiel soll spaß machen,mir macht raiden auf zugegebener maßen niedriegem niveau richtig spaß...deswegen spiele ich ja.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
wenn es keinen spaß mehr macht ist halt schluß damit,so einfach ist das....und das epicgebläse reicht halt nicht um mich den berg hyal hoch zu schießen.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
also,immer locker durch den schlüpfer atmen und einfach spaß haben.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

in diesem sinne,

max


----------



## skunkie (2. Juli 2008)

Gut, soll er zu WAR wechseln, aber bitte nicht dann dieses Spiel in 2 jahren auch noch schlecht machen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Churchak (2. Juli 2008)

Vermillion_von_Baelgun schrieb:


> Und solche Spieler werden wir bei WARhammer zu gesicht bekommen, na dann Prost
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



war auch mein erster gedanke,mein 2. war, bitte lieber fred ersteller geh doch AoC  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Churchak (2. Juli 2008)

Te-Rax schrieb:


> Im großen und ganzem hat WoW seinen glanz verloren. Wenn ich mich an die Pre-BC Zeit zurückerinnere, weiß ich wie wir früher noch so lange in MC waren, und Tagelang nicht weitergekommen sind. Karazhan hingegen hat man, mit einer Anfänger Gruppe, in sechs Stunden clear.
> MfG



du hattest damals Kara als BC rausgekommen ist innerhalb von 6 h sauber? gzi dazu (auch wenn ichs dir ned glaube) !
und ja mai, WoW ist nimmer so aufregend wie früher? das nennt man abnutzungseffekt,ist ganz normal und wird dir mit jedem spiel so ergehn. aber allein das dus 3 jahre gespielt hast zeigt ja das was an dem spiel sein muss ..... und wenns auch nur der suchtfaktor ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## theduke666 (2. Juli 2008)

Danke für den Link, sehr nett 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Am Besten, und symptomatisch für die "mit Wachsmalkreiden bewaffneten" (ROFL) ist auch direkt die erste Antwort:


> Sorry, aber hab nach "das ist der Geruch..." aufgehört, is mir zuviel Text
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Da sag´ich nur: ^^ ^^ XD XD ROFLIMAO ^^ ^^

Und dann die 5. Antwort.... *FULL*quote mit 


> 2 long didn't read.


Da sag´ich nur: -.-
Ist aber auch ein Kölner.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Churchak (2. Juli 2008)

Stonewhip schrieb:


> Und damit Du nicht so lange suchen musst:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



hihi das gabs auch schon damals im pre-bc WoW sprich die erfinden das rad da ned neu von daher -> china --> reissack  *g*



d3pr1 schrieb:


> sehen wirs mal so der forenzwerg hat einfach recht habe jetzt mal nen ganz altes video einfach mal in ner minute youtube gesucht und gefunden
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u1zxsN__6Yo hört euch am ende einfach nur die freude an musik wird angemacht alle freuen sich und der große feuerklotz liegt immer noch unlootet da heute
> boss tot alle schreien einmal ja endlich gut alle gehenm gucken was dri ist wird gewürfelt und off fertig ist der tag



irgendwie beschleicht mich das gefühl du gehst selber ned raiden!? ka kenn keinen raid der sich ned tierich freut wenn nen boss das erste mal liegt,nur erwartest du doch nun ned ehrlich das da bei jedem folgendem kill des selben bosses 2 h party im TS ist oder ?


----------



## FERT (2. Juli 2008)

wer sagt das der item reset schlecht ist?
was bringt dir das top equip ... wenn danach nix mehr kommt? richtig. ... nix
du verlierst die lust am spiel und hörst auf, ... jetzt regst du dich zwar auf, aber irgendwo freust du dich ja doch.

nur normalerweise sollte das equip eine belohnung sein.
wenn ich mich stundenlang in ner ini rumkloppe und abertausende bosstrys hinter mir hab ... (repkosten und co) ... bin ich froh item XY zu bekommen.
das zeigt dann : UHA, ich war dabei, ich habs geschafft ... 
und dann kommt blizz und haut gleichwertiges equip für lau raus
muss das denn sein? nicht das ich es den menschen nicht gönnen würde (meine twinks freuen sich über sowas [aber ich käme auch ohne klar, gilde und so ...]), aber warum müssen sie so leicht an ebenwürdiges equipment kommen? schlechtes epic würds wohl auch tuen, ... 
wer nicht so viel zeit reinsteckt sollte halt auch nicht so viel erreichen können. (imo)

wir hatten jetzt gildentechnisch ein paar nieten. leute die halt dank blizzards logik an gute epics kamen aber halt die totalen volldeppen sind.
klar, items sagen so an sich nix aus, aber früher gab es halt nur 2 möglichkeiten: sie hatten hirn und kamen deshalb ans equip oder sie haben den acc. gekauft. (2teres war eher selten)

:<

wtf warum schreib ich eigenltich zu dem thema so viel?
naja eigenen meinungen ftw


----------



## Sailas (2. Juli 2008)

diese heulthreads sind sowas von panne. wenn ich etwas nicht mehr machen möchte weil mir die lust daran vergangen ist oder es sich in eine richtung entwickelt die mir nicht liegt dann höre ich doch einfach damit auf. zumal mich niemand dazu zwingt wow zu spielen. aber nein, man inzeniert einen großen abgang mit viel heul, jammer und sniff. so ein bullshit. 
bitte solchen geistigen dünnpfiff aus dem offiziellen forum in zukunft nicht auch noch belohnen indem er von hier aus verlinkt wird. wir haben im buffed forum auch so schon genug heul-, jammer- und sniffthreads.


----------



## theduke666 (2. Juli 2008)

Sailas schrieb:


> wir haben im buffed forum auch so schon genug heul-, jammer- und sniffthreads.


NOCHMAL:
Mimimi?



Und wenn ein MOD Beiträge einfach löscht, dann doch bitte mit kurzer Erklärung per PN.
Ich weise hiemit nur darauf hin, das sein Beitrag gegen Heulthreads im Grunde genommen auch nichts
anderes als ein Heulthread/post/beitrag ist.

Nächstesmal werde ich bei Löschgefahr direkt für die Mods eine zusätzliche Erklärung abgeben -.-

Wenn ihr alle "Mimimi"-Posts und Heulthreads hier kommentarlos löschen würdet,
wäre das Forum leer.

Würde aber auch keinem auffallen.


----------



## Likechees (2. Juli 2008)

Teilweise hat er recht , was er jedoch vergessen hat sind die Abzeichen der Gerechtigkeit die jedem xxLegolasxx kiddie ins gesäß geschoben werden. N bisschen Kara n paar Heros und der Hunter der seine Stoffrobe mit Wille verzaubert hat besitz die beste BM Waffe ingame.
Will Blizz nicht flamen oder WoW schlecht machen,ich spiel selbst auch noch und bestimmt noch ne ganze Weile da es mir Spaß macht mit meiner Gilde zu raiden,Arena zu spielen (muss nicht ernst sein wir haben auch Spaß wenn wir verlieren).
Das ist das Spielkonzept wenn man raider ist man freut sich wenn man einen Boss down hat und bekommt Belohnungen dafür. 

Meine Meinung.


----------



## Sorzzara (2. Juli 2008)

Wieso soll er sich einfach so verabschieden? Wenn er wirklich seit drei Jahren das Spiel spielt, die ganze Entwicklung gesehen hat und jetzt mitansehen muss was aus seinem Spiel wird...dann finde ich ist es sein gutes Recht Blizzard so einen Thread in ihr Forum zu stellen, insbesondere da er nicht unrecht zu haben scheint, immerhin sind hier und im WoW Forum viele seiner Meinung.

Dieser Ansatz: "Wenn mir etwas nicht gefällt habe ich gefälligst die Klappe zu halten und mich still und klammheimlich zu verziehen" Gefällt mir überhaupt nicht. Insbesondere wenn ich für etwas bezahle habe ich das Recht mich über Misstände aufzuregen, auch wenn diese nur meine persönliche Meinung sein mögen.
Und um dem Argument "Dann soll er einen Brief an Blizz schreiben und nicht die Leute im Forum nerven" ... er bezahlt wie alle anderen dafür das Forum benutzen zu können....und gehaltvoller (und vor allem Witziger) als die ewigen "MIMIMI PLLLLZZZ NERF" bzw. "LOOOOL HIER FLAME" Threads ist sein Text allemal.


----------



## Cireka (2. Juli 2008)

Hiho,

ja, nachdem ich mir dann das gesamte Thema durchgelesen habe, möchte auch ich etwas dazu sagen.

Ich gebe dem kleinen Forenzwerg bedingt recht. Pre BC musste man für Epic Equip richtig was tun. MC, BWL, AQ 20 & 40 und schlussendlich Naxx. Das waren mal schöne Raidinstanzen, da ist man gerne reingegangen und hatte sie nicht an einem Abend durch. Dann kam BC, Itemreset. Was hab ich mich geärgert, als ich mein erstes T3 Setteil ablegen musste, weil die Questbelohnung der ersten Quest um längen besser war. 

Man spielte sich auf 70. In der Zwischenzeit neuen Job bekommen, nicht mehr ganz so viel zeit für WoW. Da fing es dann an: Man kam nicht mehr mit, die Gilde hatte Kara clear, man selbst konnte über die Woche nicht mit, weil man morgens um 5 raus musste. Okay, gehen wir halt Hero, holen uns das Equip darüber. Die Epics, die man für Marken bekam waren schliesslich auch nicht übel. 
Einen Raid gesucht, der am WE loszog. Gefunden, paarmal mitgelaufen, Raid löst sich auf. Einigen ging es nicht schnell genug. Was nun? Ach egal, frag ich mich mal, warum ich WoW spiele? Aus Spass, weil ich mit Freunden (aus dem RL, welches ich nicht vernachlässige) spielen kann. Also, sch... auf raiden, wir holen uns unseren Spass anders. Gehen wir halt Ruf farmen, Reittiere besorgen, etc. Es ist durchaus legitim von Blizzard, das sie das Spiel für die breite Masse interessant machen, das es einfacher wird an Epic Equip zu kommen. Schliesslich wollen sie 9 Millionen mal WotLK verkaufen. Blizzard ist ein kommerzielles Unternehmen, die wollen was alle wollen: GELD VERDIENEN! Da vergrätzt man dann auch Spieler der ersten Stunde. Oder was glaubt Ihr, warum sich zur Zeit etablierte Raidgilden auflösen?

Ich erwarte WotLK eigentlich recht gespannt. Denn es wird genau wie mit BC sein. Itemreset, wozu also noch T6 besorgen? Das ist mit Release des AddOns eh nix mehr wert.

Ich persönlich habe an WoW auch einiges Auszusetzen, aber ändern kann ich nix dran. Also spiele ich WoW nur noch zum Spass, sprich vielleicht mal 1 - 2 Stunden abends nach der Arbeit oder wenn ich am WE nix besonderes vor hab oder bei wirklich schlechtem Wetter. Ob ich mir WotLK kaufen werde ist allerdings fraglich, denn ich weiss nicht, ob ich 45 € für so wenig Contnent rauswerfen werde.


----------



## Riane (2. Juli 2008)

Vatenkeist schrieb:


> mit dem neuen add on werden die karten neu gemischt und ein rset tt allen gut -_*hoffe nur das auf 80 nich die leute mit s6 anfangen wollen zu raide *rofl**_


Haha! Nice! ;D
Aber ich glaube es wird soweit kommen. Definitiv! ;D


----------



## Flavastulta (2. Juli 2008)

Ich weiß echt nicht, warum die Leute immer rumheulen "Ich musste für meine tollen Items 100 mal an Kael'thas und Vashj wipen und mich mit ganz vielen anderen dann noch um die Sachen prügeln, während andere hirnlose Karamarkenfarmer Gehirn-afk gleichwertige Sachen haben"  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Seit 2.4 kann man sich schon durch Karazhan ziehen lassen, bevor man überhaupt Level 70 erreicht hat... Schon mal mit nem Frostmage in Kara gewesen, der 350 Spelldamage, kein Omen und das Seelenstoffset anhatte? Ein hoch auf die Abschaffung der Prequest  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Wenn die dann 20 mal durch Kara und ein paar einfache Heros durch sind haben die irgendwann alles für Marken und sind theoretisch BT-ready. ABER:

Das sind dann die Leute, die wahrscheinlich schon, wenns an T5-content geht, versagen. Die haben anstatt Omen ihr Recount im Interface verankert, verstehen nicht was Damagestop heißt, so dass man erstmal schon an Hydross wipet ("Wieso, auf dem BG mach ich auch nie Damagestop, und lol ey, warum kann denn der Tank die Aggro nich halten"). Die schaffen es nicht, beim Lurker ins Wasser zu springen, selbst wenn der Raidleiter im TS schreit "INS WASSER" und es auch noch groß und breit auf dem Bildschirm steht... So viele Leute leiden an Bewegungslegasthenie und sind einfach nicht Raidfähig... Solarian, Spieler XY ist die Bombe; alle schreien "RAUS", Spieler XY kann aber, was er dann immer hinterher erzählt "sich nicht bewegen, weil die Tasten nicht funktioniert haben" und hat somit zum 3., ja, richtig zum DRITTEN MAL den Raid in die Luft gejagt.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Und jetzt kommen Leute mit T6, das für einen Großteil solcher Schwachmaten wie oben beschrieben absolut unerreichbar ist, und heulen rum, dass andere auch gute Epixx haben?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Leute, keine Angst, T6 bleibt T6 und das gibts auch nicht für Marken, also seit gewiss, euer Ansehen bleibt erhalten. Wer ordentlich spielen kann wird immer besser sein als die Leute die einfach ein wenig langsamer in Kopf sind, vollkommen unabhängig vom Equip.

Zum Thema "Ich hab jetzt S2 und kann damit ja voll roXXorn und Illidan ans Bein pissen" sag ich mal besser nix...

BTT: Wenn ich keine Lust mehr auf WoW habe, da mir unter einem Baum sitzend die Erleuchtung kam, dass das Zeitverschwendung ist (wie JEDES Spiel), dann hör ich halt auf. Aber dann muss ich nicht noch meine Zeit mit WoW dahingehend verschwenden, mich darüber noch hinterher so aufzuregen, das lässt einen unglaubwürdig erscheinen, denn offensichtlich ist das Thema ja dann doch noch nicht ganz abgehakt...


----------



## FERT (2. Juli 2008)

sei gewiss, t6 gibts für gold.
~8k für 5/8 t6 ... also bitte, erzähl mir nicht das nerds nicht an t6 kommen.

und hey, epics sind halt einfach billig zu bekommen, meine twinks hab ich auch erst mit arena zeugs ausgestattet ging halt verdammt schnell für 0 aufwand.

klar nicht so der pve kracher, aber s3 > t4 ... merci @ hit.



und wenn mir was nicht passt, dann darf ich das sagen. auch wenn das als ein MIMIMIM abgestempelt wird.
ist aber typisch deutschland. mir passt der staat nicht, aber bevor ich das maul aufreiß halte ich lieber das maul.
:< aber das mehr als OT

hmm leute die sich aufregen versuchen doch iwo was zu ändern ... klar es ändert sich nix aber ... es gibt eine innere genugtuung wenn ich mich wo aufrege und glauben kann das gewisse leute mein 'mimim' gelesen haben und dann evtl. denken: EIGENTLICH hat er ja gar nicht so unrecht

<3 :E


----------



## Flavastulta (2. Juli 2008)

Dass es gelangweilte Gilden gibt die pro Run 1 oder 2 Deppen mitnehmen und denen teuer Items verkaufen ist nicht die Schuld von Blizzard. Sicher haben sie die Pres abgeschafft, aber wenns die noch gäbe würden diese Gilden halt erstmal zerbrochene Phiolen und überreste von Lichs verkaufen...

Und zum Thema sich beschweren dürfen...

Wenn ich mir heute ein Playstationspiel kaufe, das brandneu ist und 60 € kostet, habe ich dann das Recht, mich in einem Jahr zu beschweren, wenn andere das nächstes Jahr für 20 € als Platinumedition kaufen? (Ja, Sony zahlt mir Provision  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) 

Wenn ich mir heute nen ultra krassen Flachbildfernseher kaufe, würde mir dann nächstes Jahr ein Firmenchef zuhören, wenn ich mich beschwere, dass es jetzt nen gleichwetigen für 300 € weniger gibt, ich aber mehr bezahlen musste?

Wenn ich mir heute schicke und sündhaft teure Designermöbel zulege, hätte dann jemand Verständnis dafür, wenn ich über IKEA meckere, weil die sowas ähnliches nen Monat später zum halben Preis anbieten?

Nein, Nein und Nein. Und warum? Weil es vollkommen absehbar ist, dass alles irgendwann billiger wird, weil jeder Idiot weiß, dass Exklusivität nun wirklich nichts ist, was immer bestehen bleibt.

Sollte man also Verständnis für Leute aufbringen, die jammern, weil in einem MMORPG ihre hart erarbeiteten Items irgendwann mal weniger wert sind, was sich jeder Depp der auch nur 2 Sekunden überlegt, ohne jemals das Spiel gezockt zu haben, an drei Fingern abzählen kann?

Jeder der WoW zockt weiß genau, dass es irgendwie immer einfacher werden wird und dass, solange bei Blizzard noch in der hintersten Ecke ein Entwickler sitzt, es auch immer bessere Items geben wird als die eigenen. Und jeder der spielt entscheidet sich mehr oder weniger bewusst damit zu leben, darum ist es einfach nur lächerlich und kleingeistig darüber zu jammern.

Diesen Leuten kann ich einen Tipp geben: Gothic 3, oder auch jedes andere offline-Spiel; da hat man irgendwann jede Quest gemacht und alles getötet und dann ist man der größte evil imba roxxor, in einer großen,  weiten, verlassenen Welt...

So, ich werd jetzt in den Klamottenladen meines Vertrauens gehen und die fragen, was denen einfällt, die Winterjacke, die ich letztes Jahr gekauft habe, nun billiger anzubieten  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bears (2. Juli 2008)

Sorzzara schrieb:


> Dieser Ansatz: "Wenn mir etwas nicht gefällt habe ich gefälligst die Klappe zu halten und mich still und klammheimlich zu verziehen" Gefällt mir überhaupt nicht. Insbesondere wenn ich für etwas bezahle habe ich das Recht mich über Misstände aufzuregen, auch wenn diese nur meine persönliche Meinung sein mögen.




Steht das in den ABG's? Habs wohl nicht richtig durchgelesen. Hmm


----------



## Mofriese (2. Juli 2008)

Sorzzara schrieb:


> Wieso soll er sich einfach so verabschieden? Wenn er wirklich seit drei Jahren das Spiel spielt, die ganze Entwicklung gesehen hat und jetzt mitansehen muss was aus seinem Spiel wird...dann finde ich ist es sein gutes Recht Blizzard so einen Thread in ihr Forum zu stellen, insbesondere da er nicht unrecht zu haben scheint, immerhin sind hier und im WoW Forum viele seiner Meinung.



Nun die Sache ist, er sagt im Prinzip: "Das Spiel ist scheisse" - hat es aber 3 Jahre gespielt... natürlich ist nicht alles was er sagt falsch (wenn auch überspitzt), aber dass er für diese Erkenntnis 3 Jahre brauchte ist schon etwas traurig.

Edit: Ich spiele das Spiel auch seit dem Beginn und es ist nicht alles schlechter geworden, nur fallen die negativen Dinge natürlich mehr auf.


----------



## Ohrensammler (2. Juli 2008)

Bears schrieb:


> Steht das in den ABG's? Habs wohl nicht richtig durchgelesen. Hmm



Das muss nicht in den AGB stehen.

Stell dir vor du kaufst ein PC im Laden aber der läuft lange nicht so schnell wie man es von den Angaben des Händlers her erwarten sollte.  Da hast du als Kunde auch das RECHT dich zu beschweren. Was würdest du sagen, wenn der Veräufer dir auf deine Beschwerde antwortet mit: "Wenns ihnen nicht passt gehen sie doch weg."


----------



## Sorzzara (2. Juli 2008)

Mofriese schrieb:


> Nun die Sache ist, er sagt im Prinzip: "Das Spiel ist scheisse" - hat es aber 3 Jahre gespielt... natürlich ist nicht alles was er sagt falsch (wenn auch überspitzt), aber dass er für diese Erkenntnis 3 Jahre brauchte ist schon etwas traurig.
> 
> Edit: Ich spiele das Spiel auch seit dem Beginn und es ist nicht alles schlechter geworden, nur fallen die negativen Dinge natürlich mehr auf.




Er sagt ja nicht dass das Spiel schon immer scheisse war...offensichtlich HAT es ihm mal super gefallen, alles worüber er sich beschwert ist die jetzige Situation, lies dir den Post nochmal durch ^^


----------



## Milivoje (2. Juli 2008)

das artet hier doch nur mal wieder in eine endlose diskussion mit persönlichen flames aus, obwohl doch spätestens ab seite zwei alles  gesagt war. ich fands auf jeden fall nett geschrieben.


----------



## Sorzzara (2. Juli 2008)

Das Thema hat sich scheinbar...für Blizzard...erledigt.

Kommentarloses Schliessen des Threads...lol. Für mich steht fest, meinen Acc lass ich jetzt endlich auch auslaufen, mit einer Firma die mit Kritik in so einer Weise umgeht will ich nix zu tun haben, da kommt man sich ja vor wie in einem Totalitären Kontollstaat.

btw. der Junge scheints drauf anzulegen...er hat nen Thread zu seinem Thread eröffnet ^^ mal gucken wie lange es jetzt dauert bis er gebannt ist (was ihm egal sein dürfte)


----------



## Bears (2. Juli 2008)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Das muss nicht in den AGB stehen.
> 
> Stell dir vor du kaufst ein PC im Laden aber der läuft lange nicht so schnell wie man es von den Angaben des Händlers her erwarten sollte.  Da hast du als Kunde auch das RECHT dich zu beschweren. Was würdest du sagen, wenn der Veräufer dir auf deine Beschwerde antwortet mit: "Wenns ihnen nicht passt gehen sie doch weg."



Ist nicht das gleiche. Wenn der PC Hersteller eine messbare Leistung verspricht, hast Du das Recht. Aber Blizzard hat nicht beschrieben was das Spiel alles an messbaren Leistungen bietet. Wie willst Du die Charakteristik des Spieles messen? Worüber willst Du dich da beschweren?


----------

